# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Idealne godine za prvu trudnocu

## zrinska

Bokić.Bila kod G. U razgovoru mi je spomenuo da je idealno vrijeme za prvu bebu do 27? Da? Ne? Malo mi se to čini prebrzo...

_pujica editirala naslov teme_

----------


## Rene2

A što ti se čini prebrzo?
Pa žensko tijelo je upravo savršeno zrelo u tim godinama.
Ja sam svoje prvo dijete rodila s nepunih 26 i sve je proteklo u redu. (Naravno da to nije garancija).
Sad imam 32, već 2,5 godine pokušavam zanijeti i ne mogu. A sve je u redu i sa mnom i s MM. Čak sam i na laparoskopiji bila prošli mjesec. Znači s medicinske strane sve štima, ali izgleda da sam previše stresirala organizam, što poslom i životom, što prevelikom željom i psihičkim opterećivanjem.
Ne znam.
Pravo je vrijeme kad ti to osjetiš  :Smile:

----------


## sweety

> Malo mi se to čini prebrzo...


Ginić je mislio na generalno ženske fizičke sposobnosti, plus još malo i na mentalno socijalne... (Inače bi ti reko da je idealno vrijeme 20-22god...)

Ali generalno... ne samo na tvoje...  :Wink:   8) 

To da li se ti osjećaš spremna je drugo pitanje....

 :Love:

----------


## zrinska

Da li sam ja spremna???   :Sad:  

To bih i ja željela znati. 
 :Crying or Very sad:  Bolje rečeno, ja sam prilično neodlučna. Prijateljice su mahom imale ili težak porod ili komplikacije pa je to krivac za veliki strah koji skriva moju želju. Isto tako radim s djecom pa svako malo vidjam nesredjene obitelji, "čudne" roditelje i nikako ne bih htjela biti poput njih.
S druge strane sa završenim fakultetom, zaposlenjem i osiguranim :?  stambenim pitanjem pitam se čemu čekati??? MM je prilično jako za bebu i već neko vrijeme o tome intenzivno razgovaramo. Pitam se kad će znati da sam uistinu spremna???

----------


## Mary Ann

svako ima svoje mišljanje i sam (što kod mene nije slučaj   :Laughing:  ) odlučuje kada će postati roditelj 
zbog toga ti od srca želim da kada odlučiš postati mama da odmah uspiješ   :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

po mom mišljenju vrijeme je kad ti osjetiš da je vrijeme....
samo nemoj predugo čekati, htjele mi to ili ne: tik-tak..... biološki sat....
ja imam 28, znam da je tijelo spremnije za T s manje godina, al do prije cca 1 god. jednostavno nisam bila spremna..... sad već duže vrijeme jesam spremna, ali beba nije.....
nekad mi žao što nisam ostala T čim sam prohodala s MM, jest da bi bili u šoku, al bar ne bi bacili sve one silne novce na kontracepciju   :Laughing:

----------


## ivana31

Ja sam sa 27 počela biti uistinu spremna,ali nisam imala s kim  :Laughing:  .A sad imam 31 i imam muža i pokušavamo,odmah nam je uspjelo,ali bila je vanmaterična.Prošlo je tri mjeseca i sad opet pokušavamo,i eto čekam utorak da vidim jel uspjelo,samo se bojim da neće ići tako lako kao prvi put jel mi je ostao samo jedan jajovod.Ne mogu reći da dugo radimo na bebe,ali jako sam nestrpljiva i ja bi odmah i sad.Financijski jako dobro stojimo tako da nas ništa ne spriječava,ali eto ako bog da daće.Zato ti savjetujem da što prije krenete u akciju,jel može uspijeti odmah,a i ne mora  :Kiss:

----------


## Trixie

> Da li sam ja spremna???   
> 
> To bih i ja željela znati. 
>  Bolje rečeno, ja sam prilično neodlučna. Prijateljice su mahom imale ili težak porod ili komplikacije pa je to krivac za veliki strah koji skriva moju želju. Isto tako radim s djecom pa svako malo vidjam nesredjene obitelji, "čudne" roditelje i nikako ne bih htjela biti poput njih.
> S druge strane sa završenim fakultetom, zaposlenjem i osiguranim :?  stambenim pitanjem pitam se čemu čekati??? MM je prilično jako za bebu i već neko vrijeme o tome intenzivno razgovaramo. Pitam se kad će znati da sam uistinu spremna???


Kod MM i mene je bilo suprotno. Ja sam bila spremna (bilo i vrijeme 29.god.mi je), a MM sve nešto nespreman,on bi još čekao,ali ja nisam dala   :Grin:

----------


## Helena111

hmmm, pa i nije tako teško pitanje...ako si želite dijete i poprilićno imate sređen život..krenite u tu avanturu...godine brzo prelete (u slučaju nedaj Bože nekog zdravstvenog problema) nekima su nedostižne...dakle ak si u glavi po tom pitanju ok, kreni u akciju, pozdrav i sretno.........da malo popunimo prostor foruma niže!!!   :Heart:

----------


## zrinska

Napravila prvi korak i otičla na pregled kod G. da se uvjerim da je s moje strane sve ok. Ali...kad ono tamo ciste  :Crying or Very sad:  ...i ja sva u panici, premda tome ne treba biti tako, barem tako g. veli, razmišljam o najgorem.   :Embarassed:  Inače 25 mi je godina i osnovni problem zašto se ne odlučim na T. to što sam ziheraš. Ja bih sve splanirano, sve ko po loju. A svi mi vele da toga nema. A najgore je to što mislim da u mojoj kompliciranoj glavi nikad stvari neće sjest na svoje mjesto da kažem...To je to. Hoću bebu. :?

----------


## zrinska

E...da. Idealno bi bilo da mi se T. jednostavno dogodi.

----------


## andiko

Meni se čini da si ti "zrela" za bebicu, čim si tu.....  :Grin:  Želim ti da ne moraš čekati na nju dugo kao mi neke.... Ciste se brzo riješe....  :Love:

----------


## Loryblue

> Da li sam ja spremna???   
> 
> To bih i ja željela znati. 
> MM je prilično jako za bebu i već neko vrijeme o tome intenzivno razgovaramo. Pitam se kad će znati da sam uistinu spremna???


čini mi se da ste vi oboje spremni.
čim vi toliko pričate o bebi, spremni ste. zato manje priče, više posla  :Wink:  
a kad ostaneš trudna onda ćeš skužit da si već davno bila spremna.

----------


## AnneMary

> zrinska prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da li sam ja spremna???   
> 
> To bih i ja željela znati. 
> MM je prilično jako za bebu i već neko vrijeme o tome intenzivno razgovaramo. Pitam se kad će znati da sam uistinu spremna???
> 
> 
> ...


slažem se! A sad   :Preskace uze:

----------


## mišika

Ja sam jučer dobila obrisač od kolegice, kao: _što sam ja tebi govorila da ti sat otkucava, sad ti nek bude!!!_  :Mad:  
Samo zato jer sam se požalila da mi je loše, još uvijek povračam, naotičem, umorna sam...
32 su mi godine, ovo mi je prva trudnoća ( ona u mojim godinama rodila treće) no ja stvarno nisam prije bila spremna za bebu! Sad jedva čekam svog   :Saint:  

Idealno vrijeme? Tek kad se vi osjetite spremnima   :Wink:

----------


## Iana27

Idealno vrijeme za bebu - tek kada se osjetis spremnom (ili ako te iznenadi   :Wink:  )

----------


## smaja

Pih, koja sam legenda.... Roditi ću taman kad napunim 27 i par dana... To se zove računica...  :Laughing:

----------


## mamaanita

Ma sve su idealne ako si punoljetan i jako to želiš.

----------


## Pepe2

> Ma sve su idealne ako si punoljetan i jako to želiš.


Slažem se !

----------


## rica

zrinska, ja sam rodila sa 27, u sobi sa mnom bila je djevojka s 22 godine koja je rodila svoje drugo djete i djevojka s 25 godina isto svoje drugo dijete. Kad su me pitale koliko sam stara i da li je to moja prva beba i ja sam odgovorila, rekle su mi da sam već stara, a ja ono ostala  :shock: 
i sad procijeni...medicinski gledano imla sam dosta problema oko trudnoće i začeća, na bebi smo počeli raditi 2004. godine, a anđeo se rodio 2 godine kasnije...

----------


## Novel

> Ma sve su idealne ako si punoljetan i jako to želiš.


Ja jedva dočekala! prvi put trudna sa 19(skoro 20), ali nažalost missed, sada 21 i jedva čekam da uspijemo!!!

----------


## zrinska

Svaka čast.  :D Šaljem ti pozitivnu vibru da uspijete~~~~~~~~~~!
Ja25, a čekam sama sebe. Mislim da je to zbog straha, ja sam gorljivi pesimist. Pa tako i s trudnoćom uvijek neke fix ideje hodaju mojom glavom.

----------


## Karin

*zrinska* kad god da se desi čovjek postane spreman (ma koliko mu se to prije činilo nemogućim). Ako toliko razmišljaš o tome sigurno si spremna. Zato odbaci kontracepciju i u akciju :D . I ja sam uvijek nešto komplicirala i planirala i imala strahove i dvojbe, a sad kad imam prekrasnog sina (i drugu mrvicu  na putu) znam da sam u tu avanturu mogla  uletiti i ranije i da nam ništa ne bi falilo. No vjerojatno je ipak bilo bolje (čitaj lakše) da se desilo kad smo već bili u vlastitom friško uređenom stanu. Inače Marka sam rodila sa 32.

----------


## zrinska

Hvala Bogu na ovakvim forumima...cure/mame/žene  HVALA Vam na savjetima... Živi bili pa vidjeli kad bude bude....

----------


## Angelina_2

a 22-23 godine...

----------


## plavaa

Ja imam relativno povezan problem. Ja bih, al ZNAM da nije pametno i da je prerano.   :Embarassed:   :Grin:

----------


## lucky day

meni je mama - jos prije trudnoce rekla - nikad ne mozes biti spremna na dijete u potpunosti...

ali kaze da s godinama - osim padanja fizicke spremnosti - raste i doza ozbiljnijeg shvacanja svijeta oko sebe...
ovisno o tome kakva si inace osoba - to moze biti prednost ali i velika mana...

sve vise uvidjam da ima pravo...

imati dijete je velika odluka - u kojoj mase i mase manjih, svakodnevnih odluka i izbora igra veliku ulogu...
najvaznije je da ti radis na tome da se sa svojim odlukama, pa i njihovim promjenama - osjecas dobro...
da ste ti i tvoje odluke u prijateljskim odnosima...
a ako sa nekima nisi - da radis na tome... sto vec i cinis...   :Love:

----------


## zrinska

Kako misliš da je prerano??? Po čemu to zaključuješ?

----------


## plavaa

> Kako misliš da je prerano??? Po čemu to zaključuješ?


Po financijskom i stambenom pitanju.

----------


## plavaa

Da nadopunim post.. ja jesam po godinama mlada, no zelim bebu i kad bi bilo samo do mojih godina, ne bi me pol posto tangiralo to sto bi vecina ljudi rekla da sam premlada.   :Grin:   Moje je dijete, nije njihovo, oni su svoju djecu radili kad su to oni htjeli.. ili ce ih raditi kad ce htjeti.

E sad... cinjenica da ne radim (studentica) je vec drugi par rukava. Po tome je prerano.   :Wink:

----------


## zrinska

Moja mama veli da je ona sve to čekala...još me ni nebi bilo. Pa ko zna. Ja sam čini mi se poput tebe. Htjela bih sve sređeno i tek onda bebu, a bojim se da bu onda prekasno!!!

----------


## plavaa

I mojima sam ja uletila neplanirano... al oni su oboje onda vec imali zavrsen faks i oboje su radili. A to puno znaci.  :/

----------


## sweety

*"Idealne godine za prvu trudnocu"*


... Onda kad se desi...

 :Heart:

----------


## larmama

za mene su to bile 33 godine   :Smile:

----------


## mu

čuj, a kaj da ja radim
MM sam upoznala sa 30!!!

----------


## luni

Da sam znala da mi ovako baš neće ići glatko idealno bi mi bilo i sa 20 kada mi nije padalo na pamet i kada sam mislila da je idealno 28 -29 koliko imam sada, a sada se nekako osjećam matorom i stalno me strah da neću stići "napraviti" onoliko koliko sam planirala. Moja   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## zrinska

Možda sam i ja u sličnoj priči. Ja samo čekam, a kaj??? Pitam se pitam.   :Sad:  Znam da će zvučati primitivno i glupo, ali ponekad me peru takva razmišljanja... Mislila sam u početku prvo faks, trebam uživati u braku, treba naći posao za stalno, treba srediti stambeno pitanje...Pitam se nije li to sve u životu nevažno???  :? Ljudi su ponekad jako egoistični. Mislim da se zapravo boji izgubiti komociju. E stvarno sam čudakinja....   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sale&amp;ivana

evo meni je 19 i u 12+4 sam tjednu. ne mogu reći da sam spremna, jer nikad ne možeš potpuno biti spreman na to što te čeka, ali svakako ću se potruditi da svojoj bebici budem najbolja mama na svijetu   :Love:  .
nama se jednostavno dogodilo ne planski, ja u ponedjeljak tek krećem na faks, a dečku je za mjesec dana 30.
oduvijek sam željela biti mlada mama (možda baš ne toliko mlada) i želja mi se ostvarila.

----------


## lucky day

> evo meni je 19 i u 12+4 sam tjednu. ne mogu reći da sam spremna, jer nikad ne možeš potpuno biti spreman na to što te čeka, ali svakako ću se potruditi da svojoj bebici budem najbolja mama na svijetu   .
> nama se jednostavno dogodilo ne planski, ja u ponedjeljak tek krećem na faks, a dečku je za mjesec dana 30.
> oduvijek sam željela biti mlada mama (možda baš ne toliko mlada) i želja mi se ostvarila.


cestitam od   :Heart:  ...

----------


## bebeto

Ja sam se udala relativno mlada, sa 24 g. poslije duge veze i nismo htjeli cekat sa prosirenjem obitelji. Prva trudnoca je nazalost bila missed abortion i nakon cetiri mjeseca iz toga ostala sam trudna sa svojim Mihicem. Sad planiramo drugo dijete ...uvijek sam htjela roditi dvoje djece do 30-te i nadam se da ce tako i biti.

----------


## CooMon

> Ja imam relativno povezan problem. Ja bih, al ZNAM da nije pametno i da je prerano.


Same here   :Embarassed:   :Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## ANKARA

*zrinska* mislim da nitko osim tebe i TM ne može donijeti odluku kada bi trebali imati bebu. Bez obzira koliko imate novaca i imate li sređeno stambeno pitanje, postavite si pitanje jeste li vi dušom, tijelom i srcem spremni za dijete. To nije stvar koja dođe kad središ ostale stvari u životu. Za dijete je jedino potrebno puuuuno pažnje i ljubavi, obostranog poštovanja i sva pomoć svijeta koju možeš dobiti. Ne trebaš gledati na to što ti govore ljudi, niti imaju li tvoji prijatelji djecu niti kad ti je mama rodila tebe ili tvoju braću ili sestre. Posegni duboko u sebe, saberi svoje misli i želje i donesi odluku. Jer, koliko god vagala i gledala druge, zapamti, tebi nikad neće biti kao drugima jer svako je dijete osoba za sebe i bitno se razlikuje od ostalih. Ono će biti kreirano za tebe i tvoga muža i nitko nikada u potpunosti nije spreman na ono što roditeljstvo donosi. To je jedan sasvim drugačiji svijet, pun obaveza i strahova, sreće, veselja i zadovoljstva. Zato odluči i samo hrabro naprijed.
Meni je jednom jedan bioenergetičar rekao: " Ti ne možeš izabrati kada ćeš dobiti dijete. Dijete će izabrati tebe i taj ćeš trenutak osjetiti."

Sretno i   :Kiss:

----------


## zrinska

Bokić..Jako lijepo napisano, no da bi kod mene bilo barem tako...
Ne znam što hoću. Poprilično sam nesigurna. Tako da sam sad full u proučavanju  literatutre.  :Sad:  
Jel istina da bi prije trudnoće trebalo smršavjeti??? :/ Ili su to babske priče?  :Laughing:

----------


## plavaa

Pa, _bilo bi bolje_ uci u trudnocu mrsaviji ako zaista imas viska, no mislim da je dovoljno da si u okvirima BMI-a, ne manekenski mrsava. Ja recimo imam viska (ocitog po bokovima i slaufu   :Embarassed:   :Grin:  ) al jos uvijek spadam pod "normalan" body mass index, tako da je ok, ali da imam vise od toga bih probala skinuti tako da bude do granicama normale.

----------


## ANKARA

Ne znam koliko imaš kg, ali debljina toliko bitno ne utječe na trudnoću. Neke studije govore da debele žene upravo zbog svoje debljine imaju problema sa začećem. Ako si pak "predebela" to bi ti moglo stvarati probleme kad budeš nosila dijete jer ćeš se naravno nešto ako ne i dosta udebljati. Od debljine i težine će ti najprije stradati zgobovi i bubrezi. A sad je li potrebno mršaviti u tvom slučaju ili ne zbog trudnoće, to sama procjeni. U svakom slučaju, svaka žena koja misli da ima viška kilograma, odlučuje se na dijetu radi vlastitog zdravlja i zadovoljstva.

Nemoj biti neodlučna, pokušaj poraditi na toj svojoj karakternoj osobini koja ti u većini slučajeva može biti i mana. Postavi si pitanje u glavi: "Želim li ja imati dijete?" Ako te u tom trenutku obuzme lagana sreća i zadovoljstvo od same pomisli na dijete, znači da se u tebi volja i želja počela rađati. Ako pak osjetiš ravnodušnost, nelagodu i paniku, radije onda još malo pričekaj. Želja i volja će doći. Ne brini.

----------


## pujica

cure, ovu raspravu mozete nastaviti ovdje - ovo je tema o godinama, a ne kilama

----------


## zrinska

Soriš, nisam imalo namjeru pokrenuti raspravu o kilama. Napisah to kao primjer što sve luta mojim mislima kad razmišljam o trudnoći...
 :Crying or Very sad:  Možda i godine nisu toliko bitne. Bitno je sve ostalo. Ili još bolje da citiram "Bitno je očima nevidljivo, samo se srcem dobro vidi"  :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## MalenaMM

Mislim da "idealnih godina" nema.
Ili osjetiš, ili ne.

Nekima je bitno ići po "pravilniku"-fax,posao,stan.....I tada čak poremete taj redoslijed   :Smile:  

I ja sam mislila biti ziheraš, ali sada...hmmm...više nisam tako sigurna. Pa gle gde postam  8)

----------


## ema1980

> Mislim da "idealnih godina" nema.
> Ili osjetiš, ili ne.
> 
> Nekima je bitno ići po "pravilniku"-fax,posao,stan.....I tada čak poremete taj redoslijed   
> 
> I ja sam mislila biti ziheraš, ali sada...hmmm...više nisam tako sigurna. Pa gle gde postam  8)


Slazem se.Zatrudnila sam sa 25,imala sam dosta planova,nezavrsen fax i propuh u glavi,a svejedno sam bila sretna-trebalo mi je nekoliko dana da se pomirim s tim,da se ufuram u novo stanje i to je to.Naravno da sam imala histericne ispade plakanja (par puta   :Grin:   ),ali mislim da je to normalno.
Moja rodica je zatrudnila sa 30 (neplanirano),radila je i bila udata i svejedno nije bila spremna-mislim da velika vecina prvu trudnocu doceka neplanirano.Svi se bojimo promjene i imamo strah od nepoznatog.Ja sam prva mislila kako je moj zivot gotov i da vise nikad necu izaci van s frendicama   :Laughing:  
Sad mi je uzasno drago da sam "mlada mama"   :Grin:  
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## zure

> Slazem se.Zatrudnila sam sa 25,imala sam dosta planova,nezavrsen fax i propuh u glavi,a svejedno sam bila sretna-trebalo mi je nekoliko dana da se pomirim s tim,da se ufuram u novo stanje i to je to.Naravno da sam imala histericne ispade plakanja (par puta Grin ),ali mislim da je to normalno.
> Moja rodica je zatrudnila sa 30 (neplanirano),radila je i bila udata i svejedno nije bila spremna-mislim da velika vecina prvu trudnocu doceka neplanirano.Svi se bojimo promjene i imamo strah od nepoznatog.Ja sam prva mislila kako je moj zivot gotov i da vise nikad necu izaci van s frendicama Laughing
> Sad mi je uzasno drago da sam "mlada mama" Grin


ka da san ja pisala. i sad san recimo spremna, drago mi je šta je tako ispalo i ne vidin dana kad ću postat mama. jedino se ja još nadam izlascima i kad budem mlada mama  :Wink:

----------


## ivona30

Joj ja sam spremna već duuuuugo ali moje tjelo očito nije   :Sad:  
Ili nije spreman onaj gore  :/ 
Ovaj mjesec opet ništa   :Sad:   jutros stigla M mrzim je svaki mjesec sve više sreća jedino što ovaj mjesec ne lupam glavom o zid kao inaće od bolova  :Smile:  
Bliže se 2 godine pokušavanja, već se pitam jel' vrijeme za doktorske mjere ?!?! Godina 27počela sa 25 samo mi je žao šta nismo pokušali i ranije pa lijepo s drobčićem pred oltar, nije li tako sve lakše   :Grin:  ali ne pitamo li se sve koje smo imale dugu vezu prije braka, zašto smo se čuvali sve te godine ? Možda se i tjelo jednostavno navikne na odbacivanje :?  Ma udebljat ćemo se mi jedan dan i dobit našeg malog   :Saint:   i uz tu srećicu zaboraviti na sva ova dosadašnja razočarenja...
svima vama   :Love:

----------


## leah

> Bokić.Bila kod G. U razgovoru mi je spomenuo da je idealno vrijeme za prvu bebu do 27? Da? Ne? Malo mi se to čini prebrzo...
> 
> _pujica editirala naslov teme_


Draga moja ja sam ti rodila s 28 pa sam se već računala kao  starija prvorotka! A najveća ironija je bila u tome što tamo nije bilo ukupno 2 žene mlađe od mene!

----------


## Novel

Evo, ja imam želju još od puberteta valjda... sa 19 prva trudnoća, željena, neuspješna...
sada imam 21 godinu, i u čekanju sam kiretaže...
e, pa se nadam da će barem, ako ništa drugo biti dovoljno vremena za pokušavanje, i nadam se jednom   :Saint:   brzo...
svatko zna kada želi, i ništa nije kasno ili rano...
ja imam neopisivu želju i nemrem si pomoći...

----------


## andiko

> Joj ja sam spremna već duuuuugo ali moje tjelo očito nije   
> Ili nije spreman onaj gore  :/ 
> Ovaj mjesec opet ništa    jutros stigla M mrzim je svaki mjesec sve više sreća jedino što ovaj mjesec ne lupam glavom o zid kao inaće od bolova  
> Bliže se 2 godine pokušavanja, već se pitam jel' vrijeme za doktorske mjere ?!?! Godina 27počela sa 25 samo mi je žao šta nismo pokušali i ranije pa lijepo s drobčićem pred oltar, nije li tako sve lakše   ali ne pitamo li se sve koje smo imale dugu vezu prije braka, zašto smo se čuvali sve te godine ? Možda se i tjelo jednostavno navikne na odbacivanje :?  Ma udebljat ćemo se mi jedan dan i dobit našeg malog    i uz tu srećicu zaboraviti na sva ova dosadašnja razočarenja...
> svima vama


ivona, pa računa se da nešto ne štima ako začeće ne uspije kroz nekih godinu dana. Dvije godine je fakat dugo.... Možda ti ne bi bilo loše napraviti osnovne pretrage, a pogotovo TM (jer je za njega lakše).
Želim ti bebicu što prije   :Love:  

Novel, draga moja, ma bit će bebica za tebe brzo   :Heart:

----------


## Gombica

samo jedno je sigurno- nema pravila.. Kad se osetis spremnom-onda je pravo vreme   :Grin:  
Ja sam se udala pre 7 meseci i imam 24 godine a na bebi radimo oko godinu dana,.. tako da,.. neko ce reci da sam poranila, al ja ne mislim tako  :Smile:  zelim to svim srcem i nema ko da mi sudi  :Smile: 
a ifaks je pri kraju,.. samo da ne odem na diplomski sa stomacicem  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## r_i_t_a

..mene zanima nešto slično..ja sam navršila 34,a MM 36...šta mislita da li nam je stvarno smanjena mogučnost začeće s obzirom na godine..ili je to samo pitanje vremena i sreće..ima li koja vršnjakinja....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zrinska

bokić...ne mislim da bi trebalo biti probleme. moja rođeakinja rodila s 39. Porod prošao super, bebe najzdravija i svi sretni i zadovoljni.  :Love:

----------


## Gombica

Sve zavisi od vaseg licnog zdravlja i stanja... ako je sve ok, nemas razloga za brigu  :Smile:  godine nisu uvek merilo,.. ja sam dosta mladja pa imam problem .. tako da,.. don't worry  :Smile:

----------


## leah

> ..mene zanima nešto slično..ja sam navršila 34,a MM 36...šta mislita da li nam je stvarno smanjena mogučnost začeće s obzirom na godine..ili je to samo pitanje vremena i sreće..ima li koja vršnjakinja....


Žena koja je bila samnom u sobi u porodilištu je rodila prvo dijete s 38. Bila je 8 god. u braku i nije mogla da ostane trudna i konačno se odluči za potpomognutu (ne znam zašto je morala da čeka 8 god.) i uspjelo iz prve.
Znam nekoliko žena koje su prvi put rodile sa 33, 34, 35...

----------


## ema1980

Moja baka je rodila prvo sa 33,a SEDMO sa 46   :Grin:

----------


## zrinska

ali nekako mi se čini...već ak je moguće roditi prvo do 30...No to je samo moje mišljenje...

----------


## ivona30

ivona, pa računa se da nešto ne štima ako začeće ne uspije kroz nekih godinu dana. Dvije godine je fakat dugo.... Možda ti ne bi bilo loše napraviti osnovne pretrage, a pogotovo TM (jer je za njega lakše).
Želim ti bebicu što prije   :Love:  

Novel, draga moja, ma bit će bebica za tebe brzo   :Heart: [/quote]

Draga moja, nisam mislila na te osnovne mjere naravno da sam to obavila, brisevi, papa, UZV, MM spermiogram, i u tome i je problem što je sve ok  :/ 
Te doktorske mjere odnosile su se na potpomognutu... 
Hvala ti na ljepim željama   :Love:

----------


## ANKARA

*rita* mislim da ti nije prekasno za prvo dijete. Zapravo sam sigurna u to. Moja rođakinja je rodila prije tri mjeseca savršenu bebicu i tvoje je godište a muž joj je nešto stariji. 
Dakle, ima ima šanse i to dobre.  :Kiss:

----------


## arijet

Sa 25 sam se udala s 27 željela bebu ,sad imam 27 a u 6 mj.imala sam spontani   :Crying or Very sad:  
Mislila sam da su to prave godine za majčinstvo!!
Imam prijateljicu koja je rodile s 21,druga s 33 prvo dijete i obe su divne i odgovorne majke!
Mislim da ne postoji neka odrđena dob ,postoje pravi trenuci .........






 :Heart:

----------


## Mariela

Čovjek snuje,...
Ja sam se željela udati s 21 - 22, roditi odmah, imati troje djece do barem 30-te...
Udala se u 27-oj, rodila nisam, 1 missed, 2 biokemijske, usvojila dijete s 32.
Ako ikako možete nemojte predugo čekati

----------


## Ora

Po znanstvenim istraživanjima najbolje godine za rađanje su između 20 i 25 godine. Žena je tada fizički najfleksibilnija i najpodobnija za trudnoću i njena jajšca su najkvalitetnija...

Evo tako kažu doktori...

----------


## rebeca

> Moja baka je rodila prvo sa 33,a SEDMO sa 46


Baka ti je kraljica, meni se čini da će tako biti i sa mnom  :Laughing:

----------


## sweety

> Po znanstvenim istraživanjima najbolje godine za rađanje su između 20 i 25 godine. Žena je tada fizički najfleksibilnija i najpodobnija za trudnoću i njena jajšca su najkvalitetnija...
> 
> Evo tako kažu doktori...


Slažem se, ali nakon toga treba pogledati mentalno ekonomski faktor...
 :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

najbolje je kad ti sam osjetis da si spreman, a to neki znaju odmah a neki doznaju tek kad im se dogodi. 
ja imam dvi vrste prijateljica sta se tice trudnoce, one koje su ostale trudne vrlo mlade (18-19) i one koje sad sa 25-26-27-30 pocinju/pokusavaju ostat trudne, ove mladice su ko od sale rodile i po dvoje zdrave vesele djecice, bez ikakvih problema i prije i tokom i poslije trudnoce, a sve ove starije sa pustim problemima, medju njima i ja. no ja sam ostala prvi put trudna sa 23. pa sa 25. i tek sam sad rodila prvi put sa 27. i cini mi se da sam prvi put bila najspremnija a sad najmanje spremna ali ne zato jer nisam zelila bebu vec zbog nagomilanih strahova u ove cetri godine, e dva spontana, e kiretaze, e operacija, zato je moje iskustvo - sta ranije pocnes to bolje, manje se bojis u najmanju ruku. a ostale stvari u zivotu - fax (zavsila 2 cak), posao (uskoro mi istice ugovor i bit cu opet nezaposlena) i stan (podstanarka) ce valjda doc jednom kako to u zivotu vec ide, treba bit hrabar! mi smo se pustili i dobro nam je  :Smile:  sretno!

----------


## Yorkica

Ja sam rodila u 27 i meni je to bilo super vrijeme,izguštirala sam se prije i sad sam bila totalno spremna posvetit se djetetu.
a recimo moja svekrva je rodila prvo djete sa 16,drugo sa 18 i treče sa 26 i njon je to super,a njena kčer je rodila več sa 18 tako da je ona bila več baka u ranim tridesetima.
Tako da sam ja za nju nenormalna šta sam čekala do sada sa rađanjem,a meni nije normalno rodit sa 16 jer tada si još i sam parktički dijete.

----------


## mirta mirta

Moje mišljenje je da nikad nije kasno. Ja sam se udala sa 28 (nakon 10 god veze), o djetetu smo počeli razmišljati sa 30, rodila sam s 31,5, i moram priznati da ne bi ništa mijenjala. 
Na porodu (išla sam na indukciju u 42 tjednu) mi je prof. Podobnik rekao prilikom bušenja vodenjaka, a na moji komentar kako sam ja starija prvorotkinja, da tko mi je to rekao pa da sam ja sad u najboljim godinama za rađanje. 
Niti jedna cura s kojom se družim nije rodila prije 28 (faks, karijera, stambena pitanja itd) tako da možda i nisam mjerodavna, ali opet ponavljam nikada nije kasno jer nema ljepšeg od prvog zagrljaja moje bebe i kad mi je dala prvu pusu.

----------


## Stijena

meni je idealno bilo s 30 kad sam porješavala sve egzistencijalne probleme, naputovala se, nauživala 7 godina s tadašnjim dečkom - sadašnjim mužem i kad sam od svega toga osjetila prazninu  :Heart:  znala sam da sam spremna!
Meni je to bila misao vodilja.

Možda bi bilo bolje da je bilo malo ranije, ali nije bilo iz ovog ili onog razloga....a kad se netko uopće usudi komentirati da mi je bilo krajnje vrijeme, ne pada mi na pamet da se opravdavam!

----------


## bony

> Ora prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Po znanstvenim istraživanjima najbolje godine za rađanje su između 20 i 25 godine. Žena je tada fizički najfleksibilnija i najpodobnija za trudnoću i njena jajšca su najkvalitetnija...
> 
> Evo tako kažu doktori...
> 
> 
> Slažem se, ali nakon toga treba pogledati mentalno ekonomski faktor...



možda me neko sad i kažnjava zbog tog,ali ja u tim godinama nisam ni pomišljala imati djecu,nit volje nit želje a niti muža.jednostavno sam si bila prebalava i malo duže mi je trebalo da odrastem.Ja smatram da bez obzira na godine djecu treba imati kad misliš da si spreman,neke žene su bile već u 20-tima za to ,ja nisam.i zato za mene ne postoji pravilo kad su godine u pitanju  :Grin:

----------


## ici

Mene je uvijek bilo strah da neću bit sposobna za djecu(tip sam kojem nisu sva djeca slatka i zanimljiva jednostavno ne znam s djecom).Kad bi vidila da neko djete kriči i plače uvijek bi pomislila e da si moj.....a sad kad se borimo sa neplodnošću svaki neuspijeh sam doživila kao da sam izgubila dijete.Mislim da nisu važne "kronološke"godine nego "psihičke"godine.
P.S. grozno se nekada osiječam kad je neko dijete svima slatko a meni nije(još uvijek sam isti tip) 8)

----------


## Ria

Postoje neka pravila u smislu kad je organizam fizički najspremniji, no po meni su manje bitna od trenutka kada smo usitinu psihički spremni.

Ja sam rodila s 27, godinu dana sam željela, no htjeli smo u miru i bez trudnoće obaviti svadbu i još neke stvari Udala sam se 30.04., a ostala trudna 05.06. i to iz prve, a imala sam veliki višak kilograma radi kojeg su mi prognozirali puno pokušaja i jedan od najneretnijih i najstresnijih tjedana u životu koji se svima činio kao golema prepreka da ostanem trudna. 

Nije mi žao ni sekudne što mi se nije desilo prije, dapače, paranoično sam se čuvala, iako je moja mama rodila mene i brata mlada i sad nam je predivno što imamo mlade roditelje. No, neka hvala u mom slučaju.

I sad me već pitaju u 29. kad će drugo...no iako želim još jedno dijete ne želim trenutno biti trudna, želim uživati u mojoj mrvici i trenutnom životu u troje.

I ako se poslije desi da bude problema neću razlogom smatrati čekanje jer sam sama izabrala da trenutno ne želim drugu bebu, a to e najvažnije od svega.

No ako bude kako ja želim, bit ću kroz godinu-dvije opet trbušasta  :Heart:

----------


## zrinska

Ja još uvijek u razmišljanju...nikako da se prepusti. Osnovni problem mi je posao. Nije da se osjećam nezamjenjivom, ali...Voljela bih jednostavno da se desi...pa kud puklo da puklo....

----------


## bfamily

> Ja još uvijek u razmišljanju...nikako da se prepusti. Osnovni problem mi je posao. Nije da se osjećam nezamjenjivom, ali...Voljela bih jednostavno da se desi...pa kud puklo da puklo....


Nemoj se toliko opterećivati time, dali si spremna ili ne. Opusti se neko vrijeme, doći će ti samo od sebe i znati ćeš da si spremna.
Ja i MM nismo baš previše razmišljali o bebici ali nam se dogodio ups i puče kondom. Razmišljali smo što ćemo iako nam je bilo u planu vjenčanje ali ne još. Sve više nam se sviđala ideja da imamo bebicu a onda sam ja dobila menzis.   :Sad:  
Nakon velike tuge skužili smo što želimo i u žaru jednog trenutka odlučili napraviti bebu.   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## at_night

mislim da je idealno vrijeme za radanje od 20-25 god  :Kiss:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> Ora prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Po znanstvenim istraživanjima najbolje godine za rađanje su između 20 i 25 godine. Žena je tada fizički najfleksibilnija i najpodobnija za trudnoću i njena jajšca su najkvalitetnija...
> 
> Evo tako kažu doktori...
> 
> 
> Slažem se, ali nakon toga treba pogledati mentalno ekonomski faktor...


Potpis. 
Doktori promatraju trudnoću kao  tjelesni fenomen koji traje 40 tjedana, a ne uzimaju u obzir ono što slijedi nakon nje i traje bar dva desetljeća, ako ne i cijeli život. Majčinstvo je najljepša, ali vrlo složena, zahtjevna i odgovorna uloga i za nju treba sazreti kompletna osoba, a ne samo tijelo te osobe. U ranim dvadesetima se još razvijamo. Sjećam se jedne djevojke iz mojeg gimnazijskog razreda. Kad se pojavila na petoj godišnjici mature, nitko nije vjerovao svojim očima - bila je viša pet centimetara! A da ne spominjem duhovni razvoj, koji teče još polaganije. Ja sam, recimo, s 23 ili 24 još bila razularena adolescentica koja je s ispita trčala na tulume i kad pogledam unatrag, jasno mi je da sam tada morala posložiti još jako puno stvari u svojem životu i da bih u tim okolnostima gotovo sigurno bila lošija majka. A to se ne vidi uvijek na početku. Ne tvrdim da jako mlade mame ne mogu biti dorasle toj ulozi, znam neke koje to doista jesu - nismo svi isti, ali mislim i na one koje su, čini se prerano, dobile djecu i dobro se snalazile prvih 10 ili 15 godina, a onda se izgubile i počele nadoknađivati nešto što su očito doživljavale kao propušteno na sasvim neprimjerene načine za nekoga tko bi trebao biti odgovoran za mladi život. Htjela bih svojoj djeci pružiti najbolje moguće uvjete za odrastanje i zato sam, za početak, samoj sebi morala dati dovoljno vremena i prostora da odrastem, da se formiram, da sazrijem, da iskusim život daleko od roditeljskog gnijezda, da si odgovorim na bar milijardu pitanja (s par novih milijardi još razbijam glavu  :Grin:  ), da se naučim nositi sa svim i svačim... Kako bih inače mogla pratiti neku drugu osobu na tom putu? To su moji razlozi za čekanje do tridesetih.

----------


## Novel

Ja imam 21, prije sam uvijek razmišljala, faks, zaposlenje pa udaja pa beba oko 26 godine... ali ne,život nema striktnih planova... ja sam željeno zatrudnila sa nepunih 20 pa sa 21, i nažalost ništa od trudnoća  :Crying or Very sad:  ... studiram i dalje, redovni sam student i dajem sve po redu... ali želja mi nikada nije minula... mm ima 28 godina(još malo), i jedan i drugi imamo veliku želju za bebom... imam ju ja od djetinjstva, valjda zato što imam puno starije sestre i braću, pa sam se zaljubila ko klinka u nećake  :Embarassed:   ma i mislila sam si ponekada, ma prolazna faza,ali eto, nije... i želim bebu svim srcem svojim. ali ne ide...
i sada da ja čekam da mi se sve posloži, a ni ovako mi ne ide, znam da bi mi začas godine prošle, a ne bi bila ništa smirenija, jer bi se samo time dodatno opterećivala vremenom koliko još moram čekati. jednom kada želja dođe, teško je se samo tako riješiti. svako ima drukčiji poziv za majčinstvom, tj. u drugačije vrijeme...  :Love:

----------


## sonata

Slazem se da postoji najbolje vrijeme za trudnocu sto se tice fizickog dijela a opet psihicki je takodjer isto bitan. Zaista nismo svi s isto godina i jednako zreli. Samo, problem je u tome sto se cesto dogodi da kad bi mi htjeli, e onda bas ne ide. Ja sam upravo u 31. tjednu trudnoce i u 27.godini i koliko god se veselim i jedva cekam, naravno da se koliko puta zapitam kako ce nas zivot izgledati kad srecica dodje, da li cu se snaci u svemu i hocu li biti dobra mama? Mislim da je to sasvim normalno i da to nije za osuditi. Hocu reci, ne znam da li smo ikada spremni toliko da necemo imati nikakvih strahova i strepnji?? Ja osobno mislim da nismo, barem iz svog iskustva. Jedino sto mislim da se ne bi trebalo razmisljati o djeci dokle god im se ne moze pruziti koliko toliko solidan zivot. Nisam za rastrosnost ali ni da dijete nema neke osnovne, kvalitetne stvari. Eto, toliko od mene!

----------


## mihic

Prvo oprostite, nisam vidjela temu ovdje   :Sad:  

Cure hvala na raznim savjetima, svaka priča je priča za sebe i svako na kraju odluči sam, no kad poslušaš što i kako se dogodilo drugima nekako ti je lakše odlučiti, bar meni.

Kejt, ja sam osoba koja na žalost/sreću to uvijek tako radi. Sve me interesira, sve moram probati i radim uvijek tisuću stvari odjednom.

Posao mi je jako bitan u životu i jako volim raditi, ali mi je obitelj ipak na prvom mjestu. Razmišljam na način ukoliko više zarađujem neće meni, nego mom djetetu biti lakše i ljepše. Opet kako je pikapolonca rekla što prije počnem mogu imati više, a samo ću reći da smo u projekt za kuću uplanirali tri sobe   :Smile:  

Pusa svima

----------


## PUJA8

nažalost, danas parovi moraju itekako imati primanja i osiguran stambeni prostor (po mogućnosti bez kredita) jer je i uz dvije plaće teško a kamoli s jednom plaćati i podstanarstvo i režije i hrana i benzin i pelene...
situacija u državi je teška i nije lako donijeti odluku i imati djecu. mi smo isto čekali da napravimo nešto u poslu, pa da riješimo stan, pa da se oženimo, i sad mi je žao da smo toliko čekali. mislim, rodila sam s 28g ali mogli smo i prije. nekako se sve pokrene kad čekaš bebu i stvari sjednu na svoje mjesto. ali da je lako nije. i mi imamo stambeni kredit od 4500kn i morala sam ici raditi nakon 6mj jer jednostavno ne bi mogli prezivjeti iako bi bila rade ostala sa svojim djetetom doma. ali opet, nema te sreće, i nema tog ljepšeg osječaja od zagrljaja tih malih mekanih ručica...

----------


## sandraL

Ja sam imala 35 kad sam rodila Luciju, bez ikakvih problema prilikom začeća, trudnoće ili poroda.
Bili smo podstanari, nitko nam nije pomagao sa strane, išla sam raditi nakon 6 mj...
Sad nakon 5 godina imamo još jednu mrvicu, isto bez ikakvih komplikacija, svoj stan, kredit do kraja radnog staža  :Mad:  . Sve je lagano došlo na svoje.
Htjela sam reći samo da smo različiti i fizički i psihički pa se ne može niti generalizirati kad je "idealno vrijeme" za trudnoću. Netko mora imati stan sa dječjom sobom, u pripremi bake za čuvanje, i sl. da bi se odlučio a netko ne treba.  

Meni je bilo idealno vrijeme sa 34, nekome je sa 18   :Grin:

----------


## Kompica

Meni se čini da nikada nije sve idealno koliko god se čekalo da se kockice poslože. Mi smo isto nastojali ići redom: faks, posao, stan, ali je ispalo faks, kreda za stan pa trudnoća u najvećoj financijskoj krizi. 

I to nije bilo neplanirano nego smo oboje zaključili da ne želimo čekati predugo i onda, ne daj Bože, otkriti da imamo problema oko začeća jer tada nekoliko godina proleti brzinom svjetlosti.

Nije mi bilo lako u trudnoći raditi 12-14 sati dnevno, a mm još i više, ali nekako je sve to prošlo. 

Za vrijeme naše prve trudnoće mm je dobio ok posao koji je dugo želio raditi, a ja odmah poslije porodiljnog dobila odličan posao u struci (samo 8 sati dnevno  :D ). Poslije 3 godine čekamo drugog bebača i oboje smo pri kraju PDS-a. 

Ono što želim reći je da nikad nije pravo vrijeme ako čekamo da se baš sve posloži, ali imati dijete je nešto predivno i mislim da nam ta divna stvorenja daju dodatnu snagu da riješimo sve što nam se ispriječi na putu ka sreći.

 :Love:

----------


## miana

Ostala sam trudna sa 23 g,al nazalost bila je vanmaternicna.To je bilo prije 4 g.U tih 4g samo jedno ide mi po glavi.Dijete. Ni jednog dana nismo odgadjali i jos uvijek cekamo i radimo na bebi,al kad ne ide onda ne ide,ali ne odgadjamo,sta mi vrijedi i krov nad glavom ako ga danas-sutra necu imati kome ostaviti.

----------


## super_mama

ovo pitanje provlačim kroz nekoliko tema ... 

imam 27 godina, moj suđeni koju godinu više, oboje smo završili fakultete, imamo stalne poslove, osigurano stambeno pitanje, zdrav i stabilan odnos ... sve štima osim moje "glave".  :Embarassed:  

već neko vrijeme se borim sa anksiozno-depresivnim poremećajem i ne znam što bih prije: rodila dijete, pa se onda brinula za zdravlje ili obrnuto. :? 

milijun pitanja mi je u glavi. prvo dijete bih htjela roditi do svoje 30., ali ako se odlučim na terapiju antidepresivima to može trajati koju godinu s tim da nema garancije da ću tada sigurno biti "zdrava", a za (prvo) dijete može biti "kasno" ... onda se mislim ... možda je bolje odlučiti se za dijete i par mjeseci nakon poroda krenuti sa ljekovima, pa koliko traje - traje ... do drugog djeteta ću valjda smisliti nešto.  :Smile:  

u drugu ruku, s obzirom na to da ni sad nisam "sva svoja" ne mogu ni zamisliti kakva bih tek bila da mi hormoni udare u glavu. 

doktorica kaže da mi zdravlje treba biti prioritet, ali ako želim biti majka da moje psihičko stanje nije prepreka za to.

kako god, vrijeme ide, a ja niti radim na djetetu niti uzimam terapiju. 

što učiniti? :? kad je "moje" pravo vrijeme za prvo dijete? znam da nitko osim mene same ne može dati pravi odgovor na to pitanje, ali bilo kakav savjet će mi biti od pomoći. 

unaprijed se zahvaljujem svima.  :Heart:

----------


## koryanshea

mislim da bi bilo najbolje da se što prije uhvatiš terapije. ako vam je situacija tako stabilna, imaš sreće pa si možeš priuštit kvalitetnog psihoterapeuta. nemoj ić na instant rješenja s ljekovima, izbjegavaj psihijatre kojima je glavna briga na koje ljekove da te stave.

kad vidiš kako to ide, možeš slobodno počet radit na djetetu, zašto ne? do 30. imaš vremena za solidnih par godina psihoterapije i trudnoću  :Wink:

----------


## Mordana

Draga super_mama,
kako duže vrijeme prolazim kroz sličnu situaciju neću ti davati savjete jer svaka osoba je indvidua za sebe, možda u mom primjeru pronađeš dio koji će ti olakšati situaciju. Ja imam 31 godinu i MD je stariji dooosta od mene. Priča je duga i trebalo bi mi dosta da ju napišem, ali isto sam bila na zoloftima i helexima, do 01.10. ove godine kad smo odlučili da napravimo jednu malu slatku bebicu. tražila sam razgovor i sa psihijatrom ali mi je doktorica opće prakse rekla da će me samo nakljukat tabletama, ako želim ostat trudna tablete ne smijem koristiti. 
I tog jutra 01.10. ostavila sam sve tablete i borim se sama sa sobom svaki dan iz sata u sat. Imam nekolika prijateljica kojima se mogu povjeriti i to je super. Moraš biti jaka, pronađi nekoga kome vjeruješ i razgovaraj s njim, ako treba svaki dan. Beba mi je sve što trenutno, a uz tablete nije moguć. Kad me uhvati baš jako stiskanje u prsima ili gušenje popijem normabel, ali se prije toga pokušava koncenrtrirati, pravilno disati, smiriti se tako sve manje koristim i normabel. Znam kako ti je ako imaš slične simptome. Želim ti puno, puno uspjeha, puno snage da uspiješ.

----------


## super_mama

hvala vam na razumijevanju.  :Smile:  

nije problem psihoterapija, dapače, problem su ljekovi koje bih trebala uzimati uz psihoterapiju (zoloft, 50 mg dnevno). ja već nekoliko mjeseci kako-tako funkcioniram bez jedne jedine tabletice, ali to je mučenje. 

ipak, to mučenje bih svojevoljno produžila još godinu-dvije ukoliko bih bila sigurna da je bolje odlučiti se na trudnoću s obzirom da je "izlječenje" ionako neizvjesno, ali stvarno ne znam što mi je pametnije napraviti.

----------


## xanax

mene je moja mama rodila sa 30 godina, nije bila spremna ranije imati djecu i udavati se
ja imam 23 godine i NE ZNAM jesam li spremna....
naravno da zelim bebu ali veliko je pitanje jesam li dovoljno "zrela" za tako veliku malu stvar!
ne znam..... :?

----------


## koryanshea

moja mama je mene rodila sa 25, a seku sa 22. to je tako elegantno izvela, ja bi tako! ali ja sad imam "vec! cak!" 23, i osjećam se ko da sam propustila neki voz  :Rolling Eyes: , moram pozurit! a to nema smisla, pa imam vremena!:/

----------


## Cekajuci andjela

e kad neko pocne polemisati o pravom vremenu????
Zaboravile ste da su se djeca radjala i u drugom svjetskom ratu i poslje rata... i nije bilo neko vrijeme... ali su znali da srecu cine male stvari...

Gde djeca nisu bjesna ni kcua nije tjesna...

a mi danas ocemo za svako dite po sobu... za nas sobu! + dnevnu sobu + auto veliki + + + 

Dijete svakog roditelja je prioritet.... i covik stvori VISE kad ima dicu,.... jer ima za koga stvarat....

----------


## rozalija

Cure moje drage
Idealne godine za prvu bebu....... Imam punih 36 godina i odavno sam spremna u svakom pogledu za svoju mrvicu. Ali život nije darežljiv prema svima, uopće ne mogu razmišljati o tome jesam li spremna ili ne., razmišljam samo iz mjeseca u mjesec o Bože daj da poslije postupka moja beta bude konačno pozitivna. A još ništa od toga........... borim se i dalje s nadom da ću i ja jednog dana dočekati malog bebača.

----------


## Energija

> Cure moje drage
> Idealne godine za prvu bebu....... Imam punih 36 godina i odavno sam spremna u svakom pogledu za svoju mrvicu. Ali život nije darežljiv prema svima, uopće ne mogu razmišljati o tome jesam li spremna ili ne., razmišljam samo iz mjeseca u mjesec o Bože daj da poslije postupka moja beta bude konačno pozitivna. A još ništa od toga........... borim se i dalje s nadom da ću i ja jednog dana dočekati malog bebača.


Od sveg srca ti želim da uskoro realiziraš svoju želju!  :Smile: 

Čujte, u redu je to što doktori govore. I ne sumnjam da nisu u pravu. Ali ne ide u životu baš sve po 'pravilima'. Ne možemo uprit u botun. 
Eto, ja imam 31 godinu (u braku sam nepune dvi godine), nisam još mama, ali se nadam da ću uskoro postati. Samo da ulovim ovulaciju  :Grin:  .
Dicu obožavam od kada znam za sebe...ali to ne znači da sam to mogla i tribala napraviti prije 5 godina. I da sam bila kompletno zrila za to. 
Izmedju ostalog, priče tog tipa meni prave jako veliki presing u glavi, a to mi u ovom trenutku ne triba...Uvik neki pritisak: ' A kad ćeš školu završit...a kad ćeš se udati...a kad će beba ' ... 

Ma idi...za poludit! 

Zato drage moje, samo pozitivno...za sve postoji svoje vrime...

----------


## Mordana

Ja imam 31 godinu. MDje stariji od mene 18 godina,   :Laughing:  imamo odličnu vezu već šest godina. On ima djecu iz prvog braka i odlično se slažem s njima, divni su!  :Saint:  Ne planiramo brak, ali želimo jednu bebicu. Mislim da do svoje 31 godine i nisam bila spremna na bebu. Kad sam s 20 god. razmišljala o životu, plan mi je bio s 25 roditi, ali život nekad ne ide u smjeru kojim bi ti htio. Najvažnije je srcem željeti bilo da imaš 25 ili 30 ili 35 godina.  Najvažnije mi je da sad kad želim imam nekoga koga volim i cijenim!

Pusa svima i veliko  :Heart:

----------


## mandy

hvala Bogu da ima neki M stariji od MM,on se uvik tuži da neće u ovim godinama (42)gurati kolica  8)

----------


## Mordana

Ey *Mandy*, ja ga nekad zezam da ću gurati i bebu i njega u kolicima   :Laughing:  ! Obožavam ga  :Love:

----------


## krumpiric

ja imam 25 i nosim drugo, diplomu, posao i krede za stan i auto, ko većina rvata od 35.  :Grin:  
Ne fali mi ništa o čemu vi pričate (iživljavanje i komocija i ...).
Mm ima 25 isto.

Iako vjerujem da većina ne shvaća mene, ja ne shvaćam većinu-ispada da je postalo društveni neprihvatljivo rađat mlada, kao što je nekada bilo rađati "starija"...ispada da je rađati mlada znak da si neemancipirana, glupa i neobrazovana. I da si zanemarila socio-ekonomske stavove. Il da nemaš  karijerističke i ine porive. Ili da se jednostavno "ne znaš zabavljat". Ja mislim samo da su ljudi komotni i da je jako teško preuzeti na sebe teret-života. I da ga odgađaju. A to nema veze s novcima. Ni sociologijom. Ne zamjerim.Ali mi se ne sviđa smjer u kojem obično takve priče krenu...

Smatram se spremnijom, upućenijom i sociološki (i ekonomski) potkovanijom nego velik broj starijih od mene-zašto.Zato jer sam rodila prvo s 22, mlada i spremna na promjene. Teško se drmnut iz stila života lova, posao, zezancija i postat roditelj-kad tako živiš jako dugo  :Smile:  

Ključ svega činjenica je da je moja dr otvorila trudničku knjižicu i pod posebne napomene napisala 2.trudnoća-25 godina-dodatne pretrage nepotrebne.
Mislim da možemo protiv biologije-pitanje je-dokle.

----------


## Trudilica

> Moja baka je rodila prvo sa 33,a SEDMO sa 46


I ja bih ovako - potpisujem!   :Love:

----------


## xanax

> Ey *Mandy*, ja ga nekad zezam da ću gurati i bebu i njega u kolicima   ! Obožavam ga


Moj tata je od moje mame stariji 15 godina i imao je 45 kad sam se ja rodila. Sreca pa je on uvijek izgledao mladje nego sto jeste, a danas  sa svojih 68 godina izgleda puno mladje a da ne govorim da se tako i osjeca (to sam pokupila od njega, svi misle da mi je 17  :Laughing: )

----------


## Energija

> ...Ključ svega činjenica je da je moja dr otvorila trudničku knjižicu i pod posebne napomene napisala 2.trudnoća-25 godina-dodatne pretrage nepotrebne.
> Mislim da možemo protiv biologije-pitanje je-dokle.


Niko nije reka da je to nešto neobično. Naprotiv. 
Ali nisu okolnosti svima iste. Kada ovo kažem, ne mislim ninašta materijalno. 
Eto, ti si imala sriće da čovika svog života upoznaš u dvadesetim. A kod mene je to bilo u tridesetim. 

(Ja bih volila da već imam neka dva mala zvrka koja trčkaraju oko mene.
Ali... )

Strpljivo ih čekam   :Heart:

----------


## Mordana

U potpunosti se slažem s Energijom, nije stvar godina, nego osobe s kojom želim osnovati obitelj, ušla je u moj život u mojoj tridesetoj.

----------


## krumpiric

pa to je predivno, tada godine nisu bitne, ja sam pričala o onom šta sam doživila, kakve riječi i komentare :/ 
obično NE pozitivne.

----------


## Anci

> pa to je predivno, tada godine nisu bitne, ja sam pričala o onom šta sam doživila, kakve riječi i komentare :/ 
> obično NE pozitivne.


Od ljudi tvojih godina misliš?

I ja sam, ajmo reći, mlada   :Grin:   rodila.
Prvo s 25, drugo s 27...

----------


## krumpiric

ma,da, moram priznat da me čudi kad kažete da se od vas očekuje da radjate mlade, nebi rekla, mislim da se od obrazovanih zaposlenih žena očekuje da rađaju sve starije, i da je ako rađaju mlade-obično svima čudno.

----------


## melange

> pa to je predivno, tada godine nisu bitne, ja sam pričala o onom šta sam doživila, kakve riječi i komentare :/ 
> obično NE pozitivne.


krumpiric čestitke na drugoj trudnoći  :Smile: 

samo bih nadodala na ovo tvoje, nije bitno ŠTO ti se govori, nego TKO ti to govori  :Wink: 


ja sam sad pred kraj faksa, nemam s kim imati dijete, iako bih to možda silno željela, planiram upisati postdiplomski, zaposliti se.
znam da će mi već na promociji svi kvocati, a nemaš dečka, pa kako to, a tako fina krasna blablbala, šteta.

a da recimo i imam stalnog dečka i da recimo već par godina govorim kako jedva čekam završiti faks i udati se i rađati djecu, 
svi bi pametovali da nek pričekam još malo, prvo posao sredi, ima vremena.

znam po bakinim pričama. cijeli mi faks tupi pusti ti dečkeee, završi školu,
doći će dečki poslijeee, ima vremena,
a mogu se okladit da će mi dan iza diplome doći s podignutim obrvama i pitati a kako to da još nemaš dečka?
je, preko noći se to sve posloži  :Razz: 

tako da   :Grin:  kako god okreneš, nekome neće valjati.
a ti neki ionako nisu bitni jer ne žive tvoj život  :Smile:

----------


## babyboys

> Iako vjerujem da većina ne shvaća mene, ja ne shvaćam većinu-ispada da je postalo društveni neprihvatljivo rađat mlada, kao što je nekada bilo rađati "starija"...ispada da je rađati mlada znak da si neemancipirana, glupa i neobrazovana. I da si zanemarila socio-ekonomske stavove. Il da nemaš  karijerističke i ine porive. Ili da se jednostavno "ne znaš zabavljat". Ja mislim samo da su ljudi komotni i da je jako teško preuzeti na sebe teret-života. I da ga odgađaju. A to nema veze s novcima. Ni sociologijom. Ne zamjerim.Ali mi se ne sviđa smjer u kojem obično takve priče krenu...
> 
> Smatram se spremnijom, upućenijom i sociološki (i ekonomski) potkovanijom nego velik broj starijih od mene-zašto.Zato jer sam rodila prvo s 22, mlada i spremna na promjene. Teško se drmnut iz stila života lova, posao, zezancija i postat roditelj-kad tako živiš jako dugo


otprilike ovako e i kod mene. razlika je ta što sam ja prvo dijete rodila sa 19 godina,  i bila sam totalno nespremna kad sam saznala, ali kad sam si posvjestila da ispod mog kuca još jedno malo srce kojem ću ja biti sve na svijetu i koje me treba više nego itko prije, sve ostalo je postalo nebitno.
fax nisam završila isključivo iz financiskih razloga, ali mislim da stignem jer mi je tek 26 godina. bez obzira na to sam pametna, emancipirana, samosvjesna i samostalna. imam stan, auto na kredu i stvarno sam sretna jer mogu reći da mi nitko ništa u životu nie dao nego smo sve stekli sami.
 A drugo dijete sam rodila sa 24 godine, iskusna i spremna na još jednu avanturu.

Moram još reći samo da nikad nisam požalila zbog niti jedne odluke, jer sve se možen kad se hoće, kad se ima dovoljno ljubavi i vjere... u sebe  i u ta mala bića

----------


## MMK

> krumpiric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...Ključ svega činjenica je da je moja dr otvorila trudničku knjižicu i pod posebne napomene napisala 2.trudnoća-25 godina-dodatne pretrage nepotrebne.
> Mislim da možemo protiv biologije-pitanje je-dokle.
> 
> 
> Niko nije reka da je to nešto neobično. Naprotiv. 
> Ali nisu okolnosti svima iste. Kada ovo kažem, ne mislim ninašta materijalno. 
> ...


Potpisujem energiju i dodajem
Sa 15 g. sam bajkovito zamisljala zavrsiti fax, sa 25 se udati i sa 27 roditi - imati 3 djece.
U stvarnosti ni blizu tako.
Zasto ljudi imaju potrbu da se dijele na one koji su prije i one koji nisu.
*U svim nasim pričama kao konstantu i poređenje se mogu uzeti samo godine.* Različite smo stvari preživljavali, ( vl. i porodične bolesti, rat, roditeljske smrti i razvode) tako da je svako poređenje van pameti.
Svaka čast, kapu skidam svakome ko je sa 20 godina znao da je neko čovjek njegovog života, i smatrao se dovoljno pametnim i odgovornim za imati dijete. 
Meni je sa 25 bilo najbitnije položiti ispit i izaći s rajom, s 27 izaći s rajom.
Mislim da mi je sada idealno vrijeme, jer osjećam dusom, srcem i tijelom zelju da se posvetim svijoj bebi.
Možda u nekom boljem i jednostavnijem svijetu bi to bilo sve jednostavnije. 
A ljudi me pitaju, pa oni uvijek pitaju, kad sam nagodna i skim odgovorim, kad nisam skinem s dnevnog reda.
Svima za njihove bebice, kad god ih željeli ~~~~~~~~~~~   :Kiss:

----------


## mandy

ja sam isto imala finu sliku u glavi:diploma,posao,brak,stan,auto,putovanja,2 djece...kad ono:1 god.faksa-posao-brak-1.dijete-novi faks=2.dijete-diploma-novi posao-sad se spremam za treće i dalje mislim kao i napočetku-rođena sam da budem majka i emancipirana žena,jedno ne isključuje drugo i nije bitan redoslijed zbivanja;nisu bitne ni godine,ni vrijeme,bitno je da ono što izabereš radiš najbolje što možeš;
 :Love:  da izaberete ono što volite i volite ono što izaberete  :Kiss:  
iako ima i slučajeva da dobiješ ono što ne izabereš,pa opet zavoliš  :Kiss:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> ja sam isto imala finu sliku u glavi:diploma,posao,brak,stan,auto,putovanja,2 djece...kad ono:1 god.faksa-posao-brak-1.dijete-novi faks=2.dijete-diploma-novi posao-sad se spremam za treće i dalje mislim kao i napočetku-rođena sam da budem majka i emancipirana žena,jedno ne isključuje drugo i nije bitan redoslijed zbivanja;nisu bitne ni godine,ni vrijeme,bitno je da ono što izabereš radiš najbolje što možeš;
>  da izaberete ono što volite i volite ono što izaberete  
> iako ima i slučajeva da dobiješ ono što ne izabereš,pa opet zavoliš


Mislim da si to savršeno napisala  :Kiss:

----------


## la11

ja sam prvo sa 24,mm je imao 29.
drugome se nadamo sl.god....  :Love:

----------


## Lili75

Osobno mislim da ne treba čekati da se rješi materijalno (stan)-poslovna (posao) situacija jer nikad ne znate hoćete li se susresti s nekim poteškoćama.

Mi smo išli putem: završiti faks, zaposliti se, kupiti stan, oženiti se i napraviti malu bebu (bar dvi-tri).

vjenčali smo se kad sam ja imala 28 a MM 31, gore navedeno porješavali po špranci i onda nakon godinu dana kad smo htjeli zatrudnit nije išlo, pretrage, bolnice, loš nalaz od supruga,potpomognuta, nakon 3 god. uspjeli smo ostat trudni prirodnim putem. Sretni smo do neba, ali zbog našeg iskustva nagovarala sam svoju mlađu seku da ne odugovlače i ne čekaju, da rodi prije 30-te prvo dijete.(fala Bogu poslušali nas i sad smo obje istodobno trudne  :D )

Moj dobronamjerni savjet je svima krenut ranije s planiranjem proširenja obitelji a ne čekati da se sve karte posliože naravno to mislim na one parove koji su spremni na bebu. ja sam uvijek smatrala da sam rođena da budem majka i da je to moja misija na ovom planetu, želja mi se nije ostvarila priej 30-te kako sam priej sanjala, ali ja sam sretna da je i sad (rodit ću u svojoj 33-oj).

i neka dječice, ne razumijem ljude koji drugima pametuju mladi ste ,stari ste,..MM i ja smo u potpunosti spremni na naše zlato malo i nemam nikakve dvojbe ni sumnje, znam da ćemo biti roditelji za poželjeti   :Wink:

----------


## krumpiric

> Moj dobronamjerni savjet je svima krenut ranije s planiranjem proširenja obitelji a ne čekati da se sve karte posliože naravno to mislim na one parove koji su spremni na bebu. ja sam uvijek smatrala da sam rođena da budem majka i da je to moja misija na ovom planetu, želja mi se nije ostvarila priej 30-te kako sam priej sanjala, ali ja sam sretna da je i sad (rodit ću u svojoj 33-oj).


ovo potpisujem, to bi svima rekla, ali me svi krivo shvaćaju, eto...

----------


## Lili75

*Krumpirić*, jutros kročim stazama tvojim po forumu ha,ha,...
di god sam otišla pogledat što ima novog vidim da si svoj komentar dala već jutros i da smo istomišljenice.

----------


## SarahB

Moram negdje olaksati dusu... jadna sam i tuzna i ljuta...  :Crying or Very sad:  Upravo su me obavijestili da mi nakon 2 godine rada na određeno vrijeme vise nece produziti ugovor tako da ostajem bez posla. Opet. Nema srece nikako.

 U braku sam tri godine, zajedno smo devet, djecice jos nema. A zasto? Zato sto non stop stavljam privatni zivot na pauzu radi posla! Cekam novi ugovor, posao na neodređeno... uvijek nesta. Da bi me nakon dvije godine cvrknili bez imalo osjecaja!  :Evil or Very Mad:  Pa se sada pitam tko je tu lud i sta ja to cekam i planiram... Uh, ljuta sam na sebe!

Meni je 27, muzu 30... On zeli djecu vec dugo, dugo. Kad smo se vjencali, ma htjeo je on odmah, ali ja nisam bila spremna. Kad razmislim mozda nisam ni sada, previse razmisljam o svemu i planiram sve i svasta, ma malo sam kontrol frik   :Smile:  Ne volim iznenađenja, i onako spontane odluke - kod mene sve mora biti dobro odvagano. Ma kazem vam, imam problema!   :Smile:  

Mozda je i to razlog sto jos uvijek uzimam kontracepciju... :/  Imam tabletica za jos tjedan dana i to je to! Vise necu! Zelim bebicu. Ceznutljivo gledam mame s kolicima i zelim i ja tako... 

Samo sada me strah da sam mozda dugo cekala, da sada kad zelim da necu moci... Jel se itko osjecao kao ja? Mudrovao, planirao... 

Uglavnom, ostavljam se tableta i krecem u akciju! Pozelite mi srecu!

----------


## krumpiric

želim ti sreću. Stvari se u životu ionako poslože onako i onda kad se najmanje nadaš. Jest da ne treba sve prepustiti slučaju, ali ziher nikad nije apsolutno ziher.

----------


## BebaBeba

Eto ja imam 20 i trudna sam 6 mjeseci.. I slazem se da uopce nisu bitne godine nego to kada pronades osobu s kojom zelis dijete i za koju znas da je to "to" a ja (da kucnem u drvo) sam uvjerena da je MD taj, moj konj na bijelom princu! 
Ako gledam s druge strane kazu da su najbolje godine za prvu trudnocu od 18-25 jer je zenino tijelo onda najjace i trudnoca nosi najmanje rizika, al opet sve je to relativno a i ipak stojim iza toga da nije bitno kada nego S KIME  :Smile:

----------


## argentina

ja imam 30, rodit cu s 31. ni sad jos nisam spremna na klince, i da me netko pita, valjda nikad ne bih bila...
ali sad mi je idealno radi zivotnih okolnosti a i zatrudnila sam kad sam htjela.
muz i ja smo zavrsili fakultete, imamo stabilne poslove, putovali smo po cijelom svijetu, proveli se u svojim dvadesetima.
dakle sad je to to.

najbolje godine su onda kada tebi pase, sve je to individualno.
bitnije je biti psihicki spreman na dijete, nego gledati na brojku.

----------


## katarina

> kazu da su najbolje godine za prvu trudnocu od 18-25 jer je zenino tijelo onda najjace


ali što je sa umom :/,  sa 18 godina si još uvijek na neki način dijete koje tek kreće u ovaj okrutan svijet, te smatram da je to ipak prerano.

 :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## sanja13

mene najviše ljuti to što moja ginicka uporno vice da se opustimo i da ce sve biti ok.
 :Sad:   prošle su vec dvije godine , a kod nas pomaka nema kako da se opustim kad svaki mj.iscekujem ovu kozu koja dođe i razocara me  :Crying or Very sad:  
Imam 29 god i koliko da još cekam ,a kad želim da nam pomogne i pocne nas negdje slati ona samo odgovara sa OPUSTITE SE  :Evil or Very Mad:  
E a najbolja mi je bila kad je rekla da se moramo upoznati,mislila je na nju i njega   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   mislim stvarno 
Nadam se da ce nam godišnji dobro doci, more, sunce idealno za opuštanje   :Grin:  
Ali ako ne bude pomaka još za dva mj. ili mijenjam doktora ili ozbiljno pocinjem sa svim tim. :/ 
Iskreno se nadam da ce trudnoce biti uskoro jer umorna sam od iscekivanja,svaka cast onima koje su bile u groznim situacijama i prošle sve i svašta i još imaju snage  :Love:

----------


## vjestica

2 godine pokušavaš i ginićka ti kaže da se opustiš  :shock: 
ne čekaj još 2 mjeseca, mjenjaj ginićku ODMAH

----------


## točkalica

> mene najviše ljuti to što moja ginicka uporno vice da se opustimo i da ce sve biti ok.
>   prošle su vec dvije godine , a kod nas pomaka nema kako da se opustim kad svaki mj.iscekujem ovu kozu koja dođe i razocara me  
> Imam 29 god i koliko da još cekam ,a kad želim da nam pomogne i pocne nas negdje slati ona samo odgovara sa OPUSTITE SE  
> E a najbolja mi je bila kad je rekla da se moramo upoznati,mislila je na nju i njega       mislim stvarno 
> Nadam se da ce nam godišnji dobro doci, more, sunce idealno za opuštanje   
> Ali ako ne bude pomaka još za dva mj. ili mijenjam doktora ili ozbiljno pocinjem sa svim tim. :/ 
> Iskreno se nadam da ce trudnoce biti uskoro jer umorna sam od iscekivanja,svaka cast onima koje su bile u groznim situacijama i prošle sve i svašta i još imaju snage



sanja po onome što sam pročitala svuda po forumu , mislim da moraš ili joj zaprijetit ili ju mijenjat, Obično se pokuašva oko godinu dana pa se krene na pretrage, a dvije godine je sasvim dovoljno...možda stvarno postoji problem i koliko još da čekaš 5 godinada bi ona nešto započela  :shock:  :/  .....još malo uživaj u ljetu a onda kreni an pretrage, jer i akd s e otkrije što je i onda još može potrajat i odužit se...... želim ti ubrzi +

----------


## NOMI

Prvo dijete rodila netom nakon što sam diplomirala, 25 godina , da se vrijeme vrati nikada ne bih tada rodila, bila sam tako nesretna, cijeli život nad knjigom, pa onda dijete koje je revalo dan i noć, vjerovatno je osjećalo moju nervozu. Nisam ni stigla raditi, ma užas, novaca niti za lijek. Jadno moje djetešce, Žao mi je moga djeteta sada, a i sebe same naravno. Drugo dijete rodila prije 4 mjeseca, sa 34 godine i UŽIVAM, sve je na svom mjestu i to u mojoj glavi. A ja bih sada još jedno za 2-3 godine. 
Obožavam svoju djecu, ali nemogu prežaliti što sam svoju curu tako rano rodila, nisam bila dobra mama  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nina2007

> ja sam sad pred kraj faksa, nemam s kim imati dijete, iako bih to možda silno željela, planiram upisati postdiplomski, zaposliti se.
> znam da će mi već na promociji svi kvocati, a nemaš dečka, pa kako to, a tako fina krasna blablbala, šteta.
> 
> a da recimo i imam stalnog dečka i da recimo već par godina govorim kako jedva čekam završiti faks i udati se i rađati djecu, 
> svi bi pametovali da nek pričekam još malo, prvo posao sredi, ima vremena.
> 
> znam po bakinim pričama. cijeli mi faks tupi pusti ti dečkeee, završi školu,
> doći će dečki poslijeee, ima vremena,
> a mogu se okladit da će mi dan iza diplome doći s podignutim obrvama i pitati a kako to da još nemaš dečka?
> ...


dobro si to primjetila  :Yes: 


MD i ja smo u vezi od 2. god faksa, na 4-oj godini smo dobili bebu, i isto su nam kvocali da što nismo pričekali...istina bilo bi mi draže da nemam ovih 6 ispita na teret ali što se tiče godina - uopće mi nije bilo rano to jer zreliji je netko s 21 nego netko drgui s 31.


S druge strane, prijateljica s faksa (24g) završila je sad i zaposlila se, i svi joj kvocaju kako nema ni dečka, misli li se ona udavat i sl. 

Poanta je da ljudi (okolina) nikad nisu zadovoljni, uvijek nađu nešto za prigovarat...zato ih ne treba obadavat nego slušat sebe i svoj instikt   :Smile:

----------


## drndalica

Do 27. definitivno.
Svi su mi to govorili, mislila sam da su staromodne babe. 
Rodila sam sa napunjenih 30 i osjećam se (još uvijek) kao da me je pregazio vlak. Mislim da bi bolje podnijela sve to da sam rodila par godina ranije....

----------


## Fae

Ja sam svoju srećicu rodila sa 21. Bio je naplaniran, ali željno očekivan od onog trena kad smo vidjeli +. Bilo je svakakvih komentara jer još ni dan danas nisam završila fax (ali sam blizu - još 3 ispita), po njihovim mjerilima bila premlada i sl. Jednostavno sam to zanemarila i prepustila se trudnoći.   :Love:  
Danas smo mm i ja roditelji prekrasnog dječaka, i ni u jednom trenu nismo požalili odluku da ga ipak donesemo na svijet. Isto tako svi oni koji su prije kvocali sada se dive kako je dobar i pametan i komentiraju da smo sigurno jako ponosni na svoje dijete. I jesmo!!!

U "pripremi" je i seka :D  - poslije Nove godine se bacamo na "posao" jer ću do onda završit fax i naći neki privremeni posao...stambeno pitanje imamo hvalabogu riješeno...

----------


## niky88

Svog malenog štrumfeka Davida sam rodila sa 20god...svi su se čudili kako to da smo se mm (tadašnji zaručnik) tako brzo odlućili...
razgovarali smo prije toga jako puno..i njviše nam je bilo pitanja o financijama..uvijek smo si govorili.da djetetu želimo pružati sve...da ima svaki dan za papati,presvuči..
on je radio u državnoj firmi a ja kod privatnika...
kada smo ugledali +..nismo mogli vjerovati da nam je uspjelo..
kad sam rodila svekrva je uzela 1mj slobodnog,da mi bude kao pomoć..
jedno jutro je došla do mene i pitala me šta mi treba..a ja sam joj samo rekla:hvala ljepa,ali ništa,snalazim se sama,david spava,ručak se kuha..sve mi je čisto i ja odmaram,,,,a ona je onak sa  :shock:  rekla ..pa nisam znala da si se tako dobro snašla u ulozi mame....i dandanas mi se zna čudit kako sve to uspijem...
odlučili smo mm i ja da David dobije iduče god bracu ili seku..pa radimo na tome....  :Heart:   :Love:   :Kiss:  
ne tiče me se uopče što drugi pričaju..meni je važno da je moje djete ,mm i ja da smo sretni....  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

Idealne godine za prvu trudnoću.......... šta da kažem......... imala sam ih ja u svojoj glavi ali neko gore je ipak odlučio da na leđa stavi križ koji moram strpljivo nositi i rasuo moje snove u sto sitnih komadića, koje je ponekad teško složiti.

----------


## Smajlić

udala sam se s skoro 22 godine. Prvo dijete sam rodila sa skoro 23 godine. drugo dijete sam rodila sa skoro 29 godina.
U sretnom sam braku 10 godina i nikad ne bih mijenjala ni jedan trenutak u životu. 
Približava mi se 32. i nadam se još jednom djetetu.
Bitno je ono što osjećaš u sebi, a ne godine.

----------


## KayaR

Mm i ja smo bili u vezi 8.5 godina...
Vec smo pozavrsavali fakultete,magistrature,imali auto,stan...ali nije nam se dalo...
Mislim da bismo i dan danas bili "u vezi" da se njemu nije "javilo"da treba imati bebu  :Grin:  
Tako sam prvo rodila s 30,drugo s 31.5
A onda se meni "javilo" da bi bila steta nemati jos jedno dok satic ne otkuca svoje,i tako sam rodila moju curicu s 39 :D 
Cini mi se da sam tek sad bila zaista spremna za bebu...iako je sve bilo fizicki lakse pre 10tak godina,konacno sam sazrela sad.
 i zaista uzivam.
Nikad nije kasno,bravo ja  :Laughing:

----------


## sandra23

ja sam dijete htjela oduvijek.kao jako mladu bilo me strah trudnoće,onda nisam imala stalan posao,i čim sam ga dobila bacili smo se na posao-rodila sam prvo sa 23.sada ,sa 26 čekam drugo.nitko sretniji od mene :D 
mlađi  roditelji imaju više živaca za djecu stariji više životnog iskustva. šta je bitnije? meni da je voljeno i željeno,ostalo će se lako  :Heart:

----------


## Smajlić

*sandra23*, baš si lijepo to rekla.

----------


## sandra23

:Love:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

tko moze reci kada je najbolje vrijeme za dijete...sve je to relativno, neko je spreman ranije netko kasnije
ja sam bila spremna vec prije 7 godina, ali beba nikako da stigne
nakon 35 plodnost drasticno pada, pa bi mozda bilo najbolje da se oko 30 pocne razmisljati o bebi...jos ako par godine ne ide...onda i godine brze prolaze  :Grin:  
ali, to je samo moje misljenje

----------


## niky88

Davida sam rodila sam 20godina....a drugog anđela koji je na putu rodit ću sa 21,5god...nema idealnih godina za trudnoću..nego kada se majka osječa spremnom.....

----------


## tocekica

Rodila sam Petra sa 26 godina i ne bih imala ništa protiv da uz njega imam jednog 5 godišnjaka. Faks je bio glavna kočnica što nisam ranije imala djecu-nisam ga završila-ostala 3 ispita ali nisam htjela više čekati-željela sam biti mama

----------


## mlada_mama777

> ja imam 25 i nosim drugo, diplomu, posao i krede za stan i auto, ko većina rvata od 35.  
> Ne fali mi ništa o čemu vi pričate (iživljavanje i komocija i ...).
> Mm ima 25 isto.
> 
> Iako vjerujem da većina ne shvaća mene, ja ne shvaćam većinu-ispada da je postalo društveni neprihvatljivo rađat mlada, kao što je nekada bilo rađati "starija"...ispada da je rađati mlada znak da si neemancipirana, glupa i neobrazovana. I da si zanemarila socio-ekonomske stavove. Il da nemaš  karijerističke i ine porive. Ili da se jednostavno "ne znaš zabavljat". Ja mislim samo da su ljudi komotni i da je jako teško preuzeti na sebe teret-života. I da ga odgađaju. A to nema veze s novcima. Ni sociologijom. Ne zamjerim.Ali mi se ne sviđa smjer u kojem obično takve priče krenu...
> 
> Smatram se spremnijom, upućenijom i sociološki (i ekonomski) potkovanijom nego velik broj starijih od mene-zašto.Zato jer sam rodila prvo s 22, mlada i spremna na promjene. Teško se drmnut iz stila života lova, posao, zezancija i postat roditelj-kad tako živiš jako dugo  
> 
> Ključ svega činjenica je da je moja dr otvorila trudničku knjižicu i pod posebne napomene napisala 2.trudnoća-25 godina-dodatne pretrage nepotrebne.
> Mislim da možemo protiv biologije-pitanje je-dokle.


POTPISUJEM!

----------


## Franny

> Nikad nije kasno,bravo ja


potpisujem!
bitno je kako se osjecas u datom momentu...mozda bi mi fizicki bilo lakse prije 10ak godina da sam rodila, ali mozda i ne bi..tesko je sad to reci..
sretna sam da sam mama i to me ispunjava svakodnevno, tako da me poneka "kostobolja" brzo prodje kad vidim kako moje zlato lijepo raste, brblja, pametno je i kako se svi volimo...
iako mi je sad 37, a MM 39, zelimo si jos jednu mrvicu...

----------


## Fae

Ja sam svog S. imala poprilično rano - rodila sa 21. i sada sa 25 imam u planu 2.
Mislim da nam je naš harambaša došao u pravom trenutku - divno je biti mlada mama (iako mi je on sam u par navrata rekao kako sam stara   :Laughing:   - pokazivala sam mu na primjeru autića koliko on ima godina, a koliko ja   :Laughing:  ). Osim toga, zbog njega sam se ozbiljnije prihvatila faxa, radim preko SC-a, položila sam vozački....Da nam je teško, je, mm je u kreditima do grla, ja nemam stalan posao, ali barem je fax pri kraju...

Mislim da naše srećice same zapravo dolučuju kada će doći i kada je zapravo pravo vrijeme...

----------


## klody

Joooj, kak uopće odgovoriti na to pitanje, valjda kad se desi znaš da si spreman, prije toga možeš samo misliti i nadati se da jesi ili nisi spreman. 
Ja eto još ne znam, i jesam i nisam. Godina 30, a idu sve brže i brže. Ja bih djete, al da me neko možda zagarantira da će sve biti ok i da ću ja to moći. Užasan sam perfekcionista i ziheraš.
Druga kočnica je moja debljina, uspjela sam nekako na jedvite jade skinuti nekoliko kila ali imatoga joooš, a znam da ću u trudnoći biti ko trokrilni ormar. A da ne prićam o nasljednim bolestima u obitelji. Treća koćnica, a možda i najveća je je posao. Samostalni sam obrtnik s uredom kod kuće. Ne moram vam ni pričati kakva je situacija trenutno u HR. I još k tome ne mogu ni na pauzu a da me već ne zovu, i to me najviše mući, nema šanse da ja kroz trudnoću odmaram, a kako će to sve funkcionirati........samo nebo zna
a činjenica da sam registirana na ovom forumu i da vas čitam jedno vrijeme, znači i da sam možda spremnija nego što mislim, eto prikupljam informacije

a jesam se raspisala....... ;o)

----------


## Eva Maria

evo da se i ja javim.
evo u 25 sam godini, skoro 2 godine u braku.
prije godinu dana smo se odlučili na bebicu, taman kad sam diplomirala. nisam tada imala posao u struci, ali imamo riješeno stambeno pitanje i MM radi. trebalo mi je skoro 8 mj da zatrudnim ali je tužno završilo.nosila sam blizance i u trećem mjesecu missed.
 financije su nas mučile ali dijete nikad nebi bilo ni gladno ni boso, da se tako izrazim. 
evo sad sam silom prilika morala naći posao (ne bajni-krupijer u casinu) ali krećemo u akciju pa kako bude bude. želim tu sreću. želim biti mama.
završila sam zdravstvenu struku, čeka me jednogodišnji staž ali bit će, jer znam da kolko god bila zaposlena na najboljem radnom mjestu neću biti potpiuna.
život nam brzo ide, pogotovo kad prođe 25-ta i nema smisla čekati.

treba težiti sreći, a djeca su najveća sreća  :Smile: 
to je ukratko od mene, želim vam svima ostvarene ciljeve  :Klap:

----------


## Eva Maria

> Joooj, kak uopće odgovoriti na to pitanje, valjda kad se desi znaš da si spreman, prije toga možeš samo misliti i nadati se da jesi ili nisi spreman. 
> Ja eto još ne znam, i jesam i nisam. Godina 30, a idu sve brže i brže. Ja bih djete, al da me neko možda zagarantira da će sve biti ok i da ću ja to moći. Užasan sam perfekcionista i ziheraš.
> Druga kočnica je moja debljina, uspjela sam nekako na jedvite jade skinuti nekoliko kila ali imatoga joooš, a znam da ću u trudnoći biti ko trokrilni ormar. A da ne prićam o nasljednim bolestima u obitelji. Treća koćnica, a možda i najveća je je posao. Samostalni sam obrtnik s uredom kod kuće. Ne moram vam ni pričati kakva je situacija trenutno u HR. I još k tome ne mogu ni na pauzu a da me već ne zovu, i to me najviše mući, nema šanse da ja kroz trudnoću odmaram, a kako će to sve funkcionirati........samo nebo zna
> a činjenica da sam registirana na ovom forumu i da vas čitam jedno vrijeme, znači i da sam možda spremnija nego što mislim, eto prikupljam informacije
> 
> a jesam se raspisala....... ;o)


draga moja, smao se prepusti!! dijete će ti samo podići volju i želju i snagu za dalje!! kad ugledaš te male nevine okice znat ćeš da si uspjela. i bit će teških situacija ali utjehu ćeš uvijek naći u tim okicama i osmjehu (ili plaču usred noć :Grin: i) ja vjerujem da stvari uvijek sjednu na svoje mjesto. držim ti fige, i samo se prepusti  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## klody

ma već i ja na to mislila da je najbolje da se samo desi pa će se sve ostalo prilagođavati tome, problem je kad snosi čovjek toliku odgovornost, ne brine mene moja plaća već je tu četvero ljudi koje ovisi o meni, nisam ipak toliki flegmatičar pa da mi je svejedno....
eto sad još radim da malo stepem kiljice da ne krenem s tolkikom kilažom u trudnoću....

----------


## mara68

Mislim da godine uopće ne znače da je netko spreman ili nespreman za dijete. To je sve u našim glavicama. Netko je možda spreman s 19, a netko ni s 39.  Po meni, bitno je da u trenutku kada planiraš dijete ni za čim ne žališ, odnosno da pokušaš proživjeti i uživati u većini stvari koje ne možeš s djetetom dok je maleno. Ja imam 26 godina i prije 3 mjeseca rodila sam prvo dijete i ako uspijem, voljela bih za 2 do 3 godine roditi još jedno  :Bouncing: 
      MM i ja smo brzo nakon što smo shvatili da je  to to  :Zaljubljen:  počeli razgovarati o tome koliko želimo dijete, a zajedno smo 7,5 godina. No, kao i većina nas, čekali smo da nađemo stabilne poslove i "skućimo se". Čim smo uspjeli sve što smo planirali krenuli smo na posao i uspjeli!  :Klap:  Sada imamo prekrasnog sinčića :Heart: 
      Mjesec dana prije mene prvo dijete rodila je i jedna poznanica u 38. godini. Slušajući nju, shvatila sam da godine stvarno nisu bitne za majčinstvo. Ona je puno nervoznija od mene, sve joj je problem, kao nema vremena za ništa, mala stalno sisa.....

----------


## toolaa

"Idealne godine" su besmislica. Sve što počinje riječju "idealno" je samo početak razočarenja. Ne postoji idealna osoba, ni idealno vrijeme ni idealan partner ni idealan brak ni idealno dijete. Idealno je onda kada dijete želite i imate razumno dobre mogućnosti za to. Pod mogućnostima ne mislim samo na one materijalne, nego na cijeli niz osobnih momenata koji će za svaku osobu biti različito posloženi i definirani.  Za nekoga to vrijeme neće doći nikada (nismo svi obiteljski tipovi), a za nekoga će već u prvoj mladosti biti sasvim OK. Jedino važno je donositi vlastite odluke, na osnovu vlastitih, a ne nametnutih vrijednosti, i ne podpadati pod utjecaj sredine koja će vam objašnjavati što je rano a što kasno, što je "prihvatljivo" a što ne. Ono što je jednome super drugome je pakao. Različiti smo ljudi s različitim prioritetima, različitim uvjerenjima, različitim odgojem i standardima. Da nije tako, svijet bi bio grozno mjesto.

----------


## Smajlić

*toolaa*, tako si lijepo i istinito  to napisala :Klap: !

----------


## chiarita2

> *toolaa*, tako si lijepo i istinito to napisala!


potpisujem!

----------


## zeljana02

> "Idealne godine" su besmislica. Sve što počinje riječju "idealno" je samo početak razočarenja. Ne postoji idealna osoba, ni idealno vrijeme ni idealan partner ni idealan brak ni idealno dijete. Idealno je onda kada dijete želite i imate razumno dobre mogućnosti za to. Pod mogućnostima ne mislim samo na one materijalne, nego na cijeli niz osobnih momenata koji će za svaku osobu biti različito posloženi i definirani. Za nekoga to vrijeme neće doći nikada (nismo svi obiteljski tipovi), a za nekoga će već u prvoj mladosti biti sasvim OK. Jedino važno je donositi vlastite odluke, na osnovu vlastitih, a ne nametnutih vrijednosti, i ne podpadati pod utjecaj sredine koja će vam objašnjavati što je rano a što kasno, što je "prihvatljivo" a što ne. Ono što je jednome super drugome je pakao. Različiti smo ljudi s različitim prioritetima, različitim uvjerenjima, različitim odgojem i standardima. Da nije tako, svijet bi bio grozno mjesto.


 
u potpunosti potpisujem...na neke stvari u zivotu covjek ne moze utjecati, one se samo dogode...

----------


## Handy

Već je par vas napisalo, a i ja se slažem-najidealnije vrijeme za dijete je kad su mama i tata spremni na to (znam da se na to ne možemo pripremiti)! Mislim da je roditeljstvo teško (i prekrasno) i da društvo, crkva i ostali čine veliku grešku proporučujući godine kad bi trebalo rađati (na stranu oni ekstremi rađanja u 67.-oj) ili broj djece koliko bismo ih trebali imati.

----------


## daca

Zrinska draga, kada citam sve ovo sto si ti napilasa, cini mi se da sam to zapravo, napisala ja. Imam isti problem. Veliki sam pesimista, i sve mislim da bi trebalo sacekati da sve bude savrseno. Jos se bojim da mozda nisas sasvim zdrava, mislim, fizicki spremna, iako mi je G. rekao da je sve sasvim u redu. 26 mi je godina, skoro 27, a sjedne strane se bojim da nisam ni psihicki ni fizicki spremna za T. a s druge se bojim da poslije ne bude kasno. Ne znam sto bih. Prije par dana sam trazila sa uradim rengen kicme, jer osjecam bolove u donjem dijelu leda vec par mjeseci i sama sam sebi rekal, ako ne bude nista ozbiljno, ako kicma mogne podnijeti trudnocu, u akciju cemo ( ako opet ne pronadem neki drugi razlog) Mada mi ni supug ne djeluje strasno zaineresovano da postane otac, a u braku smo tek nesto vise od pola godine.

----------


## crnkica

daca trebaš se opustiti  i uživati i nemoj se toliko bojati

----------


## fijolica

Zaista ne znam koje su prave godine - s 20 sam mislila da su to rane tridesete, a sada kada sam u 30. žao mi je što nisam sa 25 počela raditi na bebi. Ne znam bi li se problemi koje sada imam (spontani, vanmaternična) javili i tada, ali bih barem imala osjećaj da imam više vremena :Cekam: 
Zato cure koje razmišljate je li pravo vrijeme - ako razmišljate, pravo je vrijeme!

----------


## jully

bok zene!! ja sam nova ovdje prvo sam sve procitala reko idem i ja nest napisat!ja isto neznam dali sam spremna na trudnocu i nikako da kazem e sad ajmo spremna sam imam 28.god a muz mi lud za djecom jedva ceka bebu!! a ja izmisljam a usput isto imam neke zdravstvene problemcice eto ledja i anksioznost i strahovi i svasta nest!! pa se bojim kak ce to sve izgledat!! ako ima ko slican nek se javi ja uvjek mislim da sam nenormalna!!pozz svima

----------


## principesa

evo ja još nisam napunila 26 i sada počinjemo raditi na tome! mislim da su to super godine bebu, samo se nadam da nam nece dugo trebati jer i ja imam problemčić!

----------


## lady.x

Ja sam odavno mozgala da li ili ne, kako, kad... Ove godine punim 27 i vec godinu dana razmisljamo o bebi. Imala sam gomiliu zdravstvenih problema, pa cekala da se to resi, pa posao, pa ovi i oni razlozi i na kraju zakljucak je da je pravo vreme onda kada to silno pozelite. Kad sam videla da razmisljam o tome stalno, da imam veliku zelju da rodim bebu i pocinjem biti opterecena donekle decom, rekla sam sebi da je vreme i ne planiram vise cekati i stalno smisljati neke razloge. Svi ti razlozi su samo strah od nepoznatog... Dakle pravo vreme je ono kad to istinski pozelite, nista drugo, a kod nekog se ta zelja javlja pre, kod nekog kasnije, sve je individualno...
Kod mene je zelja toliko jaka, da sam cak resila da ne cekam da resim neke zdravstvene probleme koje imam i krecemo u akciju... Znam da mozda nije racionalno ali donela sam tu odluku...

----------


## jully

ma nebi uopce trebali razmisljati o problemima bolescurama strahovima  itd al eto to valjda tako mora biti, treba se opustit i pustit da sve ide svojim tokom pa nekako ce biti kako drugima tako i nama ! ima i gorih stvari!al to je valjda ta cudesna psiha!! nadam se da necemo dugo cekati ipak godine lete posle ce mi biti krivo o kakvim glupostima sam razmisljala i sta sam cekala al eto!

----------


## krojachica

hello, mene je u zadnje vrijeme uhvatila panka zbog godina.
bližim se onoj magičnoj brojci 35. premlada sam za skupinu 39+
ali definitivno neću spadati u mlade trudnice ako uspijem zatrudniti.
Ima li vas moje vrste (godina) i kakva su vam iskustva: opada li
doista plodnost rapidno kad prijeđeš na bed side of 30ies

----------


## štrumfeta

ja 33, i da, blago mi je muka kako brzo prolaze godine (ali samo radi trudnoće, inače me baš briga).
mislila sam prošle godine kad smo se počeli trudit, da ću s 33 bar roditi, sad se molim da mi uspije 
zatrudniti u toj 33ćoj, jer mi se 34 onak čini stvarno puno, obzirom da mi se što više vremena prolazi MPO čini 
vjerojatnijim, pa mi je odmah u glavi da je najveća stopa uspješnosti IVF do 35 godine, mislim,
kak sam krenula računati, već sam si jednom nogom u grobu, samo vrtim statistike. nisam ja baš dobar primjer, 
namećem si svašta, iako znam da je to sr. i nikako ne valja. al kaj kad ne možeš iz vlastite kože.
s druge strane, vidiš da nas banke uvjeravaju da smo do 42 mladi.
hehehe

----------


## alef

Ne znam jesam li vec pisala na ovoj temi... Po meni najbolje bi bilo prvo dijete roditi negdje izmedju 22 i 25... Iz milion razloga... Meni se karte nisu tako poslozile, pa tek  sa 26 pocela raditi na tome... Nisam ni mislila da ce uspjeti iz prve, ali evo vec cetvrti ciklus nista... Nadam se ako Bog da da ce iduci biti uspjesan  :Smile:

----------


## CUUuu

Evo, ja se odlučila na pragu 30- e prvi put pokušati. Nakon 2-3 neuspješna ciklusa jednostavno si ne mogu oprostiti što nisam probala čim sam diplomirala. Onda mi se činilo da nismo imali uvjete, a danas vidim da bi se dijete isto bilo rodilo i odgojilo i baš mi je žao što nisam ranije - uviđam pogrešku...

----------


## buhtlica:)

Ja imam 24 god, dan kada sam ja shvatila da želim bebu je prije devet mjeseci nakon mjesec dana hodanja sa sadašnjim dragim...do tog trenutka sam se bojala pomisli na dijete bezobzira što obožavam malu djecu(ali tuđu).kada sam shvatila koliko volim MD jedino što sam željela da imamo našu bebu...ali valjda beba neće nas...ali ja se nadam, radim i čekam...jednom mora i beba doć...svako vrijeme je dobro ako to istinski želiš...

----------


## gumbek

Prije 4g smo se MM i ja prestali pazit,tad sam imala 27g i nisam baš bila sigurna  u ispravnost te odluke,malo sam bila spremna malo ne i nije nam se desila T.
Sada 4g poslije ja sam T i svakim danom sam sigurnija da je upravo "sada" moje pravo vrijeme.

Čak si ne mogu ni zamislit da sam ranije ostala T.

----------


## alef

Evo mene jos tu i jos nista novo...  :Sad:

----------


## choko

Idealne godine?! hmm ...Mi samo N dobili kad sam ja imala 22 ,a mm 26 i nije nam bila idealna situacija .Sve se to nekako poslozi,kao da te to gura još više naprijed.
Danas smo  najsretnije što je to bilo baš tako,neki kažu rano ,a nama u pravom trenutku .
I sad sve više razmišljamo da je vrijeme za jos jednu mrvicu  :Smile:

----------


## Nives

> ja 33, i da, blago mi je muka kako brzo prolaze godine (ali samo radi trudnoće, inače me baš briga).
> mislila sam prošle godine kad smo se počeli trudit, da ću s 33 bar roditi, sad se molim da mi uspije 
> zatrudniti u toj 33ćoj, jer mi se 34 onak čini stvarno puno, obzirom da mi se što više vremena prolazi MPO čini 
> vjerojatnijim, pa mi je odmah u glavi da je najveća stopa uspješnosti IVF do 35 godine, mislim,
> kak sam krenula računati, već sam si jednom nogom u grobu, samo vrtim statistike. nisam ja baš dobar primjer, 
> namećem si svašta, iako znam da je to sr. i nikako ne valja. al kaj kad ne možeš iz vlastite kože.


imamo isto godina i isto ovako i ja bas sve razmisljam, kao da si mene opisala...

----------


## BebaBeba

E curice moje, kao što sam prije napisala Gabi sam rodila 4 dana prije mog 21 rođendana. A eto sad sam drugi puta trudna i presretna zbog toga!
Moram priznati da je kada sam prvi puta bila trudna nerazumjevanje cura iz moje generacije bilo ogromno a sada je JOŠ GORE. Stalno mi verglaju pitanja tipa "Pa kako već drugo dijete a imaš tek napunjene 22 godine" 
I JAKO MI TO IDE NA ŽIVCE. Čak me zapravo malo i rastužuje, od prijateljica sam očekivala bar malo razumjevanja!

----------


## sne

> hello, mene je u zadnje vrijeme uhvatila panka zbog godina.
> bližim se onoj magičnoj brojci 35. premlada sam za skupinu 39+
> ali definitivno neću spadati u mlade trudnice ako uspijem zatrudniti.
> Ima li vas moje vrste (godina) i kakva su vam iskustva: opada li
> doista plodnost rapidno kad prijeđeš na bed side of 30ies



Prvo dijete sam rodila sa 36, drugo sa 39, a mislim da ću još ....
Oba dvije trudnoće su bile dobre, fizički sam se odlično osjećala (još sam u drugoj imala dvogodišnju curicu). 
Prvi porod je bio duži, ali sasvim dobar, drugi je bio jako brz .... oba puta sam se brzo i dobro oporavila.
Dojim unazad četiri godine, sa par mjeseci pauze.

Kada sam bila prvi put u rodilištu, dobila sam jedan letak (ni ne znam što su reklamirali na njemu) na kojem je pisalo : Kada se dijete rodi i majka se ponovo rađa. Tu sam da potvrdim to.

Zato hrabro, biti mama u drugoj polovici tridesetih je odlično.

Na postavljeno pitanje ne znam odgovor, a iz osobnog iskustva bih rekla da ne.

----------


## Beti3

> Kada se dijete rodi i majka se ponovo rađa. Tu sam da potvrdim to.



Ovo mi je baš trebalo. Ja sam, dobivši dijete u četrdesetoj znači dobila i 20 godina. I ja se stvarno osjećam tako. A i društvo mi se pomladilo, ionako se treba družiti sa mamama vršnjaka svog djeteta.

Prvo dijete sam rodila sa dvadeset dvije. Pa sa trideset. Pa četrdeset. Nismo htjeli toliku razliku, tako je jedino moglo biti.

Iz vlastitog iskustva mogu presretno reći da je divno postati mama, pa ma kad to bilo.

I nije teže kad si stariji ili mlađi.
Obično kad rano dobiješ dijete uvijek su tu none koje mogu pričuvati, pa možete izaći i opustiti se, ako želite. Briga oko djeteta je lakša jer si pun energije. Kad si stariji, imaš veće životno iskustvo, sigurniji si i smireniji. 

A na pitanje o opadanju plodnosti mogu reći da se životni vijek produžuje, pa valjda s tim i duljina razdoblja plodnosti.

----------


## Nives

ja sam zelela prvo dijete oko 30.-e godine, ali nazalost nisam stigla i tako se pogodilo. 

sada pokusavamo i nadam se da cu kako god bude postati mama pre 35.-og rodjendana. to mi je najveca zelja.

----------


## Sofija I Velika

Baš ja nešto ovih dana razmišljam o ovoj temi, naime meni je dr rekao da je idealna dob za prvo dijete do 26. godine, ali po meni je to glupost jer ne krenu sve žene s ciklusima u isto vrijeme. Netko dobije prvu menstruaciju sa dvanaest, a netko sa sedamnaest, pa bi valjda i to trebalo imati neku ulogu. Ipak, ja bi produžila tu granicu do tridesete, ali samo s biološke strane, jer je najbitnije da je čovjek spreman za to "u sebi".
Ja sam prvu curicu rodila sa dvadeset, drugo dijete ću abd sa dvadeset i dvije. Rano? Da, mnogi bi rekli, i ja bi se složila. Ipak, budući sam plodna već deset godina moje tijelo je očito bilo spremno, a sudeći po mojoj djevojčici i tome kakva je ona danas, i moja glava. Ipak, otkad se ona rodila, moram priznati da me naučila toliko toga, i sad ne znam je li to univerzalna stvar za majke ili samo ove "mlade mame" (a ja baš i ne volim taj izrar, jer meni je "mlada mama" i od četrdeset ako se ona tako osjeća i pogotovo ako joj je to prva beba) ali imam osjećaj da je od mene napravila puno bolju i drugačiju osobu.
Ipak, poznajući ostale mame svojih godina, moram priznati da sve imaju zajedničku osobinu, a to je jako kratko razdoblje dojenja (najduže tri mjeseca), od nas pet koje smo rodile u dvadesetoj, samo sam ja dojila duže od godine dana (ito ne pretjerano dugo, naime, 15 mjeseci, ali smo lagano i bez stresa sišli sa cice) E sad ne znam da li to vrijedi općenito ali mislim da godine s tim ipak imaju neke veze.

----------


## Dalmašica

Ja mislim da je vrijeme za dijete onda kad se osjeti želja i spremnost za bebu..međutim s medicinskog stajališta smatram da  su neke idealne godine od nekih 24- 27...

----------


## Ruzhi

Ne biramo mi, nekako fatalistički vjerujem da djeca odabiru kada dolaze. 

Ja cijeli život želim djecu, majčinski instinkt i hormoni me lupaju od 22.-ge. 
Ali nisu se stvari poklopile; nije svejedno s kime imati djecu; upale, ureaplazme...

Za mjesec dana ću napuntit 35 i ako sve bude u redu, dočekat ću ga s debelim plusićem (da, da, da, upravo traju ona najduža dva tjedna...). I ne mislim da sam stara ni da sam ih trebala imati ranije niti da mi je kasno da ih imam koliko ja želim. 

Drobim... ali uglavnom - nije nikad kasno, nije nikad NAJBOLJE, jer smo svi mi žene individualne biljke.  :Wink: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima i držite i meni fige za plusić...

----------


## mamitzi

vjerujem da je sa zdravstvene strane idealno rađati u dvadesetim.
međutim u tim godinama mene djeca i obiteljski život uopće nisu zanimali. to mi se činilo kao najgora mogućnost (negdje između smrti i ludnice). filipa sam rodila sa 32 godine i još nisam bila stvarno spremna, imala sam problema s pcos-om i bojala sam se čekati sa trudnoćom. kad sam rodila elu , sa 37 godina došlo je moje vrijeme za bebu. sad na pragu četrdesete sviđa mi se biti majka i divim se velikim obiteljima, obožavam bebice i sl. zvuči čudno ali 40 godina bilo bi moje idealno vrijeme za bebu.

----------


## vucica

Kazu od 25-30...ja ću 27 ove godine za nekoliko mjeseci..osjećam da sam spremna..i da bih htjela bebu. Vjerojatno je tome pridonijelo i moja dijagnoza prije par mjeseci. Stoga planiramo sljedeće godine počet radit bebicu, ove godina nazalost ne dolazi u obzir zbog nekih okolnosti. Ali smatram da je najbolje kad se zena osjeca spremnom i kad to osjeti u sebi.

----------


## Sarah777

Fizički je žensko tijelo najspremnije oko 25.godine..kao što je i većina vas ovdje već rekla...
a smatram da je to vrlo individualno kada se radi o psihičkoj spremnosti na bebu., neka cura je sa 20godina možda spremnija za bebu nego ona od 30. naravno, karikiram.  :Smile:  
evo ja sam u 25.godini i za par mj.bliži se i ta 26.! nema veze sad toliko ni sa mojim godinama(iako idu u prilog) koliko sa tim da smo i moj dragi i ja (koji je 6god stariji od mene) spremni na bebicu i jedva čekamo vidjeti jedan plusić na testu... u što skorije vrijeme, naravno  :Smile:

----------


## Ester

Prvo dijete sam rodila s 39, a drugo nadam se da ću s napunjene 42. Prije toga jednostavno nisam bila spremna i samo sam osjetila u jednom trenutku da je vrijeme za to. Netko je gore točno napisao da sve ima svoje prednosti i nedostatke, definitivno je s medicinskog stajlaišta bolje biti roditelj u kasnim 20-im, no s druge strane često se dešava da iz razno raznih razloga (psihičkih, materijalnih ili nekih trećih) to prologniraš. Uglavnom moram priznati da me najviše u prvog godini moga djeteta mučilo pomanjkanje energije, ali jednostavno je moraš naći, što uz podršku partnera ide. Uglavnom odlučili smo se za drugo dijete, neki dan su se pojavile dvije crtice na testiću i nadam se da će to biti to. Ali trudnoća je uvijek u tim godinama rizična, pa se držim na oprezu i ne želim se radovati prerano, polako dan-po dan.

----------


## pikula

21-27 godina

----------


## Inez

Meni je ovo prva trudnoca (imam 32) i planirano sam ostala trudna u prvom ciklusu (s puno srece). Ranije beba nije uopce bila opcija, jer se jednostavno zivot nije tako namjestio. U dvadesetima sam studirala, putovala, radila, zivjela u inozemstvu i prosla puno toga. Taj dio svog zivota ne bih nikad ni za sto mijenjala i to nista ne bi bilo moguce da sam imala dijete ranije. 
Ja sam cak bila spremna da nikad nemam djecu, jer je vrijeme prolazilo i pocela sam se pitati zelim li postati majka kasnije u zivotu (nekako me nije privlacila ta ideja). Medjutim, oboje smo nekako dosli do toga da je to ono sto zelimo i sretni smo bas jako. Vjerujem da je ovo idealno vrijeme za mene osobno.

----------


## sarasvati

Inez, ja se slazem s tobom jer sam i ja ostala trudna s 32 i rodila s 33. Prije jednostavno nismo poželjeli, a nismo ni požalili  :Smile: 
Koliko god je fizicki mozda bolje, iako sam imala genijalnu trudnoću i jos divniji porod, vrijeme se činilo idealnim.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam uvijek govorila da do 30.zelim roditi i biti gotova s time.
S 26 smo saznali da moramo na mpo. Prvo sam rodila malo prije 29. rodendana. A ako bude srece,drugo cu s 32 ili 33 godine,ovisno kak bude islo.
Samo sam si podsvjesno pomakla granicu,ne bih htjela nakon 35.

Oduvijek sam zeljela djecu, do 25.sam se i provela i putovala i to mi se onda cinilo taman

----------


## Mojca

40. Taman. 
Ajd, bilo bi ok i s 37. 
Prije sam si bila premlada.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Eto da se nadovezem cisto kad je vec tema podignuta.

Mi radimo na bebici pola godine. Kad smo poceli meni bilo 24 (sad 25) a njemu 25 (sad ce 26).
Mozda nekome zvucimo balavo ali o tome pricamo vec preko godinu dana.
Oboje smo zaposleni i cekalo smo da se preselimo u svoj stan. Oboje smo spremni svoje vrijeme, novac, ljubav, a i sve ostalo usmijeriti prema nasoj bebi!
Mene su neki majcinski osjecaji poceli "prati" vec tamo s 23.
Nas dvoje smo duuugo zajedno i rano smo se izludirali.
Sad se nadamo da ce nam se uskoro pridruziti 4 clan (posto imamo peseka  :Smile:   )

----------


## Apsu

Ja sam planirano rodila sa 22 godine. Posložio mi se život, sredili smo stan, financije su bile odlicne, bake i djedovi još u cvijetu mladosti spremni trčati za unukom.
Obožavam to što sam mlada mama ( i moja mama je bila mlada mama, i ja sam nekako uvijek htjela roditi mlada).
Granica iznad koje ne želim rađati je 30g, a kako želim dvoje djece mislim da će tako nekako i ispasti.
Nemam neki poseban razlog zašto iznad 30 nebi, čisto možda sebicno - da imam tu mladu starost za sebe. ( i unuke  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## Hannybanny

Imam 30 godina i totalno nesreden zivot. Ostavljena nakon 9 godina veze, vratila se mami i tati. A najvise na svijetu sam htjela bebu. Sto da radim sad? Trazim u 30. Novog decka ovako ranjena? Nekog koga cu voljeti i imati djecu s njim... ? Kad ce to biti, u 33. Godini? Kad cu roditi u 35. ? Cure budite sretne i zadovoljne. Nemate pojma kako ste sretne❤️ . moj zivot trenutno nema smisla..

----------


## petrusha

Idealna godina za bebo mi je čimprije bolje nego kasnije. Tamo okoli 26g ja sem imela tada mojo prvo djete sada drugo kod 31 i mi je prekasno. Lakše radiš sve oko male bebe kad si mlajši.

----------


## Rominka

Da sam s 19 ostala trudna nitko sretniji od mene, no....danas ih imam 34, granicu sam postavila na 40, no sve sam sklonija pomicanju.

----------


## MonaLi

Ako ne gledamo medicinski, onda mislim da nema "idealne granice"... svatko je imao drugačiji život. 
Da sam ja prije 10god bila sa ovim partnerom s kojim sam zadnje 4 godine možda bi moje "idealno vrijeme" bilo tada.

U prijašnjoj duuugoj vezi nisam ni pomislila na bebu, sa ovim partnerom sam odmah htjela bebu... nekako se još smatram klinkom (30godina) i mislim da je sve stvar psihe, i pošto smo u MPO vodama planiram pokušavati sve dok ne uspijem i uvijek će biti "pravo vrijeme"  :Smile:

----------


## buba klara

Prvo sam rodila sa 29, drugo s 33 a trece s 39. 
Nikakvu razliku u trudnocama ne vidim na svojim primjerima. 
Osim sto mi je svaki novi porod bio laksi i sto se sad puno manje opterecujem sitnicama. Kad se sjetim na sto sam sve obracala paznju sa prvim djetetom, ne mogu k sebi doci. Al to je valjda do broja djece a ne do mojih godina.

Uglavnom, ni sad se ne smatram starom za radjanje, i ako Bog da, mozda opet budem trudnica.

----------


## November

Ja sam uvijek pričala kako ne želim dijete prije 30. Dvadesete su tu za ludovanje, izlaske, druženje, karijeru. 

Al sam se zatelebala kao majmunica s 22 godine, sad imam 25 i u braku sam i želim bebu!
Da nisam upoznala MM-a ne vjerujem da bi tako bilo...Ovako radimo na bebi više od godinu dana i jedva ju čekamo!

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam suprotno pričala, da želim roditi svu djecu do 30  :Grin: 

Ali sudbina se uplela da smo zapeli u MPO, prvo rodila s 28, a drugo ću roditi najranije s 32, ovisno o tome kako bude dalje išlo.

Sad mi je neka granica na 35  :škartoc: 

Inače baš mi čudno, moja mama mene rodila s 35, imala sam najstarije roditelje u generaciji. A sad rijetko koga znam da je ispod 27 rodio

----------


## buba klara

Ja sam pak htjela manju razliku medju djecom, ali ocito nismo mi ti koji određujemo novi život  :Smile: 

U svakom slučaju ne mislim da je (barem gledajući po sebi) rađanje iza 35 ili još kasnije nešto čudno ili rijetko ili nužno vezano uz nekakve komplikacije...

----------


## Ginger

ja sam pricala da bih htjela svu svoju djecu roditi do 35.
i unatoc mpo-u, tako i bi
tj., ja sam tako mislila, a onda je nekim cudom uletila mala Upsicka  :Grin: 
cetvrtu cu roditi s punih 38
i mogu reci da su mi zadnje dvije trudnoce puno lakse nego prve dvije
takodjer, svaku sljedecu bebu sam "hendlala" lakse od prethodne (a nije da su bile manje zahtjevne)
nadam se da cu i ovu  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Ja sam oduvijek planirala najranije s 28. (tak je mene mama), najkasnije s 34. Evo me s 30 trudna, iz MPO, ali moglo je biti i drukcije da nam nije uspjelo.
Meni je gornja granica ostala 34 i preko nje ne idem iz razlicitih privatnih i vrlo individualnih razloga, dogovorenih i sa suprugom. Ali rekoh, moji su razlozi vrlo vrlo specificni i da ih nema, ma brate, deri do 40+, nebo je granica  :Grin:  
Idealno vrijeme je ono kad ti zatitra u trbuhu da bi bas mozda mogla imati bebu  :Smile:

----------


## November

Možda sam ja drukčije razmišljala jer oduvijek želim imati samo jedno dijete. 

Čak i sad, kad želim biti trudna ODMAHHHH, još uvijek želim samo jedno. (MM se slaže iako se nebi bunio ni protiv dvoje ili troje, a ja stojim čvrsto pri svojoj odluci).

Ali opet, tko zna kako ću razmišljati dok osjetim kako je to biti mama  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

> Ja sam pak htjela manju razliku medju djecom, ali ocito nismo mi ti koji određujemo novi život ..


Slažem se skroz  :Smile:  Da sad odluči doći druga beba, razlika bi bila 3 godine i 7 mjeseci. A nekako smo željeli manju. Ali tko nas pita :D

----------

